# النصوص التى أعتمد عليها أريوس وأتخذها أساساً لبدعته



## Molka Molkan (15 أبريل 2011)

*النصوص*
*التى أعتمد عليها أريوس وأتخذها أساساً لبدعته*

*أولاً: نصوص لبيان وحدانية الله:*
*1-  "أسمع يا اسرائيل أن الرب الهنا رب واحد"(1)*
*هذا النص يدل على الوحدانية ولا يتعارض مع التثليث والمسيحية الأرثوذكسية تؤمن بالوحدانية وتؤمن أيضاً بالتتثليث ولا يتعارض بين الوحدانية وبين التثليث.. لأن الوحدانية من جهة وأما التثليث من جهة أخرى.. الوحدانية فى الجوهر وفى الذات الالهية لان الجوهر الألهى واحد والذات الالهية واحدة.. وأما التثليث فتثليث فى الأقانيم.. تثليث فى الصفات الالهية وهى الصفات التى تقوم عليها الذات الالهية.. وبدونها تنعدم الذات الالهية الواحدة.. وهذا النص المقدس أورده السيد المسيح فى العهد الجديد كما هو للدلالة على الوحدانية… وهذا النص هو أحد النصوص التى أستند إليها مجمع نيقية المسكونى سنة 325م عندما قرر قانون الايمان.*
*"نؤمن بإله واحد " وعندما قال أيضاً "نؤمن برب واحد"*
*وإذا كان أريوس يورد هذا النص ليعارض به عقيدة الكنيسة المسيحية الارثوذكسية فى التثليث وفى أزلية السيد المسيح له المجد فهذا يدل فى نفس الوقت على سوء فهم آريوس للعقيدة المسيحية فى التوحيد والتثليث معا..*
*(2) "فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعونى صالحا أنه لا صالح إلا الله وحده"(2).*
*وهذا نص آخر يؤيد الوحدانية ولا يتعارض مع التثليث.. فالسيد المسيح عندما نطق بهذا القول المقدس أراد به أن يستثير ايمان الشباب الحقيقى فى شخصه المبارك بإعتباره الاله المتجسد.. حيث أن الله فى حقيقته وجوهره غير منظور ولكنه أصبح منظوراً منذ التجسد الالهى والمسيح له المجد وهو الله منظوراً فى الجسد أو هو الله له كيان جسدى وصورة منظورة محسوسة أو هو الله محتجباً فى الناسوت الظاهر للناس.*
*ان الشاب الغنى أبتدء حديثه للسيد له المجد بقوله أيها المعلم الصالح. والسيد المسيح يريد أن يستدرج الشاب إلى الايمان الحقيقى بشخصه المبارك. فقال له "لماذا تدعونى صالحاً، لا صالح إلا الله وحده"..*
*وكأنه يقول له: هل كان تلقيبك لى بأنى معلم صالح سخاءا فى التعبير أم كان قولك صحيحا دقيقا يعبر عن عقيدة كامنة فى نفسك.. فإذا كان قولك سخاءا فى التعبير.. فهو قول خاطىء لأن الصلاح الكامل صفة يتفرد بها الله وحده.. وإذا كان قولك صحيحا ودقيقا ويعبر عن عقيدة كامنة فى نفسك بأننى صالح فهو اقرار منك بأننى هذا الواحد الصالح…*
*والقول كله فى تعبير سيدنا وفادينا أشارة من كثير من أشاراته المقدسة التى أشار بها إلى لاهوت، لأن سيددنا وان كان قد جاء محتجبا فى الناسوت وقد أخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان لكنه من وقت لآخر كان يشير بالقول تارة وبالمثل تارة أخرى وبالعمل تارة ثالثة إلى حقيقة لاهوته على أنه كان يعود إلى أخفاء لاهوته من جديد فى تصرف من تصرفات الضعف البشرى كالجوع والعطش والتعب والنوم والصلاة الضارعة واللم الذى يدل على حقيقة ناسوته وكماله...*
*(3) " وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفونك أنت الله الحقيقي وحدك والذي أرسلته يسوع المسيح " (1).*
*المعنى هنا أن المعرفة بالله هي الحياة الأبدية و لن تكون كذلك إلا إذا كانت معرفة خصبه عميقة غنية حية ممتدة .. ليست أذن مجرد معرفة نظرية سطحية ضحله لأن هذه الأخيرة ليست فى حقيقتها معرفة.. ولعلها أقرب إلى الوهم من الحقيقة والذى يعرف الله معرفة حقيقية باطنية عميقة يكون حياً حياة لا يسودها الموت ولا يقوى عليها وبذلك يكون قد دخل فى الأبدية وهو على الأرض.. أذن هو حى .. لكن لا حياة خارجية تافهة.. وإنما هو حى حياة خصبة غنية نشطة فعالة قوية.*
*سيدنا يؤكد أن معرفة الله.. هى هذه الحياة الأبدية والله هنا هو الأب الذى يعرفه اليهود لأنه أصل الوجود وهو أب البشر.. وهو الكائن الأول.. واجب الوجود.. والعلة الأولى للوجود.. فهو أذن اله حقيقى..*
*وأما يسوع المسيح.. فهو الأقنوم الثانى متجسداً... هو الكلمة فى الجسد.. وهو الكائن منذ الأزل مع الأب وهو عقل الله وكلمته… لم تمر لحظة من الزمان كان فيها الأب ولم يكن الابن موجوداً معه.. ولكنه قد ظهر فى الزمان من أجل عمل الفداء.. فالابن والآب هما جوهر واحد ولاهوت واحد وهما مع الروح القدس ذات ألهية واحدة ولا فارق بين الأقانيم إلا من حيث الأختصاص.. والابن هو الذى تجسد وأن كان الآب والروح القدس قد اشتركا معه فى عمل التجسد من حيث هما معه فى الذات الواحدة وان كان فعل التجسد مختصاً بالكلمة.*
*الواو هنا لا تفيد الانفصال ولا تفيد العطف وإنما تفيد الإيضاح والتفسير.. ونحن حينما نقول باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، فلا نقصد الأنفصال بين الأقانيم. وإذا كاهن المسيح له المجد يناجى الآب ويقول: أنت الآله الحقيقى وحدك.. فلا يدل هذا على أن العبارة التالية وهى: يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته غضافية وإنما هى تفسيرية تمشياً مع المعرفة السابقة للإله الواحد كما كان يفهمها اليهود.*
*وأما الإرسال فليس معناه الإنفصال أو أن الابن رسول على ما يفهمه المسلمون وإنما الإرسال هنا باطنى.. فى داخل الوحدة الثالوثية.. والإشارة إلى فعل التجسد الذى تم بتدبير الثالوث القدوس.. ونظراً لأن الكلمة أصبح له كيان جسدى ظاهر أمام الناس فى ذلك الزمان ولابد أن تفسر العلاقة بين الآب الذى يعرفه اليهود وبين الكلمة المتجسد.*
*فالكلمة مرسل بالمعنى الخاص للدلالة على فعل التجسد وللدلالة على الكيان الجسدى الذى أصبح له على الأرض.. ولكنه ليس رسولاً بالمعنى الذى يفهمه المسلمون لأنه ليس مجرد إنسان.. ولا هو نبياً أو رئيساً للأنبياء.. ولكنه هو بعينه الكلمة مقيم السماء والأرض الذى له تخر كل ركبة فى السموات وعلى الأرض وهو مع الآب والروح القدس الإله الحقيقى وحده الذى له السجود..*
*ثانياً: نصوص لبيان طبيعة البنوة…*
*(4) لذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن البهجة أفضل من رفقائك أو شركائك(1).*
*إذا كان هذا المزمور مناجاة وصلاة للمسيح الهنا فهو مناجاة له من حيث هو متجسد لأن صاحب المزمور يشبهه بملك مسموح بالدهن المقدس.. وإذا كان المسيح هو الكلمة المتجسد فقد جمع فى شخصه الإلهى بين الإله والانسان.. ومن حيث لاهوته فهو شريك لآب والروح القدس فى الجوهر الإلهى والذات الإلهية.. ومن حيث ناسوته فهو شريك للإنسان فى اللحم والدم وكل ما يتصل به.. والكلمة المتجسد سمى مسيحاً لأن الروح القدس أنسكب عليه.. فهو مسيح لأنه عين بمسحة الروح القدس ليكون نبياً وملكاً وكاهناً وليكون فادياً للبشر وإذن فمن هذه الجبهة عومل كلمة الله المتجسد معاملة إنسان لأنه أشترك مع الإنسان فى اللحم والدم.. فحق لصاحب المزمور أن يكلمه بهذه الصفة وأن يناجيه كملك ممسوح من الله.. فالمسيح إله من حيث لاهوته.. وكإنسان لاهوته هو إلهه..*

*(5) ولكن أن كنت أنا بروح الله أخرج الشياطين فقد أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله(1).*
*يبدو أن أريوس فهم من هذا النص الإلهى أن المسيح شئ آخر غير الروح القدس وأنه لا قدرة له بغير الروح القدس على أن يخرج الشياطين.. ولكن هذا خطأ فى الفهم والمعنى أن المسيح له المجد أراد أن يؤكد سلطانه على أخراج الشياطين واراد فى نفس الوقت أن يؤكد لليهود أنه على الرغم من ذلك ليس هو إلهاً آخراً غير الاله الذى هم يعرفونه.. لذلك لابد أن يبين ت امن الأقانيم الثلاثة معاً لأنها قائمة معاً وكائنة معاً فى جوهر واحد، وهذا النص المقدس يشير بوضوح إلى الأقانيم الثلاثة.. فالابن هو المتكلم.. والروح القدس هو المشار إليه بروح الله.. والأب هو المشار إليه بالله.. فهذا التعبير إذن تعبير للدلالة على أن عمل أخراج الشياطين وأن كان بسلطان المسيح وهو الابن الظاهر فى الجسد لكنه بغير انفصال عن الآب، والروح القدس.*
*(6) أما المدعوين من اليهود واليونانيين فالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله(2).*
*ما الذى يزعج شهود يهوه والآريوسيين من هذا النص ‍‍‍ ربما يقولون أنه فى كلامه "قوة الله وحكمة الله" أنه يوجد تفريق بينه وبين الله ولكن عندما يقول أن المسيح "قوة الله وحكمة الله"…*
*فأولاً: يتكلم عن ربنا يسوع المسيح بعد التجسد لأن لقب (يسوع) لقب من ألقاب الأقنوم الثانى بعد التجسد فهو يقصد الله الذى أخذ صورة الإنسان.. فعند قوله "يسوع المسيح حكمة الله وقوته" لا يقصد أنه أفترق عن اللاهوت.. ولكن يقصد أنه بعد التجسد وهو الله المتجسد.. صار حكمة لله فالحكمة لها شواهدها.. فلو قلنا هذا الرجل حكيم فمن أين عرفنا هذه الحكمة الحكمة شئ روحى وعقلى.. تصرفات الإنسان المنظور هى برهان حكمته غير المنظورة.. أصبحت منظورة بكلامه وتصرفاته.. فالله غير المنظور الذى لم يره أحد ولا يقدر أن يراه صار منظوراً بأن أتخذ لنفسه جسداً ولكن لاهوته غير المنظور (منظور) لأنه مستتر فى الجسد.. فالمسيح لأنه صار منظوراً وهو الله غير المنظور أصبح حكمة الله لأن الحكمة المخفية ترى فى التصرفات... عندما يقول: فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الله الكلمة ".. فكيف كان الكلمة منذ البدء.. وأن الكلمة هى برهان العقل غير المنظور.. أننا نعرف مقدار عقل الرجل من أعماله واقواله.. فلولا أن عرفنا ذلك لما عرفنا أنه عاقل.. فالعقل شئ غير منظور يرى فى الكلام.. فالكلمة هى الفكرة متجسدة على اللسان من العقل وإذا لم تتجسد لا تسمى كلمة هى فكرة فقط.. فالله غير المنظور بطبيعته ولكنه صار منظوراً بكلمته.. من هنا المسيح هو الكلمة لأنه تجسد والله هو العقل الذى لا يرى ولكن عندما صار منظوراً فى المسيح صار مرئياً.. فالمسيح كلمة الله لأن فيه رأينا العقل غير المنظور لأن الكلمة وأن كانت تتجسد فى الزمان إلا أنها هى العقل قبل التجسد.. من هنا فالكلمة وأن ظهرت فى الزمان ألا أن وجودها سابق على الزمان.. فالمسيح وأن كان تجسده تم فى الزمان إلا أن وجوده كان موجود قبل الزمان وبعد التجسد ما زال متصل مع الآب ومع الروح القدس اتصال أزلى.. فهو الكلمة وهو العقل الإلهى..*
*وأن كان تجسد فى الزمان إلا أنه متصل بالوجود الإلهى منذ الأزل فوجود الكلمة فى العقل الأزلى لا ينفى أزليته بعد التجسد…*
*فلو قال الكتاب "المسيح حكمة الله" لا نستطيع أن نتصور الله فى لحظة من الزمان كان الله فيها غير حكيم وغير عاقل.. فالحكمة قائمة معه منذ الأزل فليس هنا فصل بين المسيح والله ولكن لبيان أن المسيح هو الذى ظهرت فيه حكمة الله غير المنظورة صارت منظورة فى المسيح لأنه هو الذى أبرز هذه الحكمة لأنه جعلها قريبة من فهم الإنسان..*
*وعند قوله "المسيح قوة الله" نفس القياس.. الله قوى وقوته ظاهره فى الخلق.. فمن أين نعرف قوته.. فكلما نقول أنه قوى وهو غير منظور فكيف نقول ذلك أن لم نر خليقته وصنعة الخلق هى خاصة بالأقنوم الثانى عمل الخلق عمل خاص به "به أيضاً عمل العالمين" والمسيح ليبين أنه خالق عندما وجد المولود أعمى ليس له عينين صنع من التفل طيناً ووضع مكان عينيه.. فهو شفى الأعمى وعميان كثيرين.. ولكن أحياناً كان يقول لهم (أبصر – أنفتح – بالتدريج) ولكن هنا الحادثة الوحيدة التى تؤكد أن هذا الإنسان لم يكن له عينين.. فالمسيح فى هذه الحادثة عمله كما كان فى الخليقة جبل الرب الإله الإنسان تراباً من الأرض صنع هذه المعجزة بنفس الطريقة.. فالخلق إذن صفة وعمل الأقنوم الثانى.. والله بعد خالق للكون بالأقنوم الثانى. فلو مسكنا الإنسان نجد أنه لا يحب الله أو قريبه بالعقل لأن العقل لا يناسبه الحب بل التفكير والتخطيط والتدبير ولكن الحب بالعاطفة ومركز الحب والعاطفة هو القلب "حب الرب الهك من كل قلبك" فالقلب مركم الحب.. والعقل مركز التفكير.. فعندما خلق الله العالم فالخلق إنما تفكير وتدبير ثم العمل والخلق.. فالصانع يفكر فى صورة الإنسان ذهنياً ثم يعمل المطابقة بين ما فى ذهنه وما يريد صنعه.. فعندما خلق الله لإنسان فكر فى الصورة التى تكون عليها قبل الخلق ولذا "صنع الإنسان على صورته".*
*فالعقل هو الخلاق والمدبر فهو العقل الإلهى والفكر والكلمة والحكمة وكل ذلك أقرب للأقنوم الثانى وعند قوله "المسيح قوة الله" ليس معناه الله حاجة والقوة حاجة أخرى، ولو حذفت القوة منه فماذا يفضل.. قوة الله هو الله نفسه وهذه القوة تظهر فى الخلق والخلق من صفات الأقنوم الثانى فعندما يقول الكتاب "المسيح هو قوة الله" يقصد بأن الله وهو غير منظور وصارت قوته وقدرته منظورة فى المسيح.. فالمسيح قوة الله لأنه هو الله وقد صار منظوراً.*
*ثالثاً: نصوص زعم آريوس أنها لبيان خلقة اللوغوس*

*(7) "الرب أقتنانى فى أول طريقه قبل ما عمله منذ البد".*
*من الأزل مسحت من الأزل. من الأزل سمحت من الأول. من قبل أن كانت الأرض. ولدت حينما لم تكن الغمار.. والينابيع الغزيرة المياه. قبل أن أقرت الجبال وقبل التلال ولدت إذ كان لم يصنع الأرض بعد ولا ما فى خارجها ولا مبدأ أتربة المسكونة حين هيأ السموات كنت هناك وحين رسم حدا حول وجه الغمر حيث ثبت الغيوم فى العلاء وقرر ينابيع غمر. حين وضع للبحر رسمه. المياه لا تتعدى"(1).*
*أستعان أريوس بهذا النص الذى رأى فيه أشارة إلى سيدنا يسوع المسيح ورأى فيه ما يدل على خلقه الابن ولكن هذا النص عينه يخيب أمل أريوس فى الاعتماد عليه فإذا كانت الحكمة المشار إليها هنا هى الحكمة الأزلية. فالرب أقتناها لا بمعنى أنه خلقها ولكن بمعنى أنها كانت منذ الأزل ولا تزال قائمة وكائنة عنده ولا يختلف هذا التعبير كثيراً عما يقوله القديس يوحنا فى إنجيله "فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله".*
*والبدء الذى يشير غليه سفر الأمثال هو البدء بعينه الذى يشير إليه إنجيل يوحنا لأنه هو الأزل والدليل على ذلك أن النص فى سفر الأمثال يقول مباشرة من الأزل سمحت من الأول قبل أن كانت الأرض. والأول هنا هو الأزل والأزل ما لا بداية له فى الزمان… ولا يحيا فى الأزل ألا الله.. لأن الله وحده هو الأزلى الذى لا بداية له.. وهو وحده الألف والياء..*
*فإذا كانت الحكمة التى يتكلم سفر الأمثال باسمها يشار إلى أنها كائنة عند الله منذ الأزل.. فالمعنى من ذلك أن الابن قائم وكائن مع الآب منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد.*
*وهذا النص يتكلم عن الحكمة الالهية وفى هذا اشارة الى المسيح باعتبار انه هو المقصود من هذه الحكمة .. هذه الحكمة تتكلم.. يقول شهود يهوه والاريوسيون مادام الرب يقول: الرب اقتنانى أول طريقه فمعنى ذلك أن المسيح لم يكن أزليآ لانه قال "اقتنانى" ولكن كلمة "اقتنانى" لا تعنى أن هذا الاقتناء كان حديثاً أو كان هناك فرق زمانى بين الله وبين حكمته وليست "اقتنانى" بمعنى "أوجدنى" حاشا. لكن اقتنى هنا بمعنى حاز أو ملك أو أحرز.. وذلك لأن الكلمة العبرانية "قينية" وهى مثل العربى بمعنى أحرز. ملك. حاز… هذا اللفظ نجده مثلاً استخدمته حواء عندما ولدت قايين فقالت "قد اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب" لا بمعنى أن حواء خلقت قايين.. حاشا.. ولكن بمعنى أنه صار ابنها أى احرزته.. صار اسمه منسوبآ اليها.. صار ولدها.. وبالتالى ليس غريبآ عنها… وهذا اللفظ استخدمه ايضاً ابرآم (ابراهيم) عندما كلمه ملكى صادق "مبارك أبرآم من  الله العلى مالك السموات والأرض" فقال أبرآم رفعت يدى إلى الرب الملك العلى "مالك" السموات والأرض وكلمه "مالك هنا هى "قينية بالعبرانية" بمعنى أحرز أو حاز وعلى ذلك فعندما يقول الرب أقتنانى أول طرقه أى أن الحكمة تقول أن الرب أحرزنى من الأول منذ الوقت الذى كان فيه الله نفسه ألهاً أقتنانى من الأول أى منذ البدء بدون أى فرق زمانى…*
*ويلاحظ أن الترجمة العربية حرفية.. لكن المعنى واضح هنا تعنى أن الله حاز الحكمة منذ الأبتداء.. منذ الأول.. منذ الأزل.. منذ أن كنت أنا الها كانت الحكمة معى.. والحكمة قائمة معى.. يقول الرب أنى أحرزت الحكمة منذ البدء منذ بدء وجودى.. على أن الله ليس له بدء لأنه موجود من الأزل وبمعنى آخر أنه منذ أن كان لله وجود، الحكمة موجودة عنده.. وهذا يشير إلى قيام الحكمة مع الله ووجودها معه منذ البدء أى أنه لم توجد لحظة من الزمان كان الله فيها موجوداً ولم تكن الحكمة موجودة معه.. وهذا حق لأننا لا نستطيع أن نتصور الله كلى الحكمة كان فى لحظة من الزمان خاوياً من الحكمة هذه العبارة إذن لا تزعجنا ولا تشككنا فى أزلية المسيح لأن القرينة نفسها تدل على أن الحكمة (وهى الابن) موجودة منذ البدء مع الله موجوده منذء الأزل.. وهذا يشير إلى أن الله حكيم منذ الأزل.. منذ بدء الوجود وهذا عكس مفهوم الهراطقة لأنهم ظنوا أن كلمة اقتنانى تدل على أن الحكمة جاءت فيما بعد. لكن كلمة "اول طرقه" وضحت المعنى أن الحكمة قائمة مع الله منذ بدء الوجود "منذ كان الله هو البدء، فالحكمة كائنة معه.. وهذا يطابق قول الإنجيلى القديس يوحنا "فى البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله" وقوله "والكلمة عند الله" هو كقول سفر الأمثال "الرب أقتنانى أول طرقه" فالكلمة أو العقل الإلهى والحكمة" وقوله "عند الله" أى لم يكن وجود للكلمة فى مكان آخر إنما كان عند الله منذ وجوده تعالى وكلمة "عند" لا تدل على المكانية لأن الله ليس له مكان أى أن المكان خارج عن الوجود الإلهى لأن الله يملأ السموات والأرض وهو غير محدود.*
*ولتوكيد هذا المعنى يقول "قبل ما عمله منذ البدء" أى قبل الخليقة لأن الخليقة خلقت بالحكمة بالله هو خالقها لأنه هو الأول والخالق وخلق الكون بحكمة.. يقول قبل ما عمله منذ البدء.. أى قبل الخليقة أى الحكمة قائمة مع الله قبل الخليقة، بل هو الخالق الذى به خلق العالمين قبل ما عمله منذ البدء. "من الأزل مسحت" هذه جملة بدل جملة (بدل) أى توكيد لقوله منذ كان الله فى البدء منذ الأزل.. مسحت.. وما هو الأزل؟ الأزل هو ما لا بداية له.. والأزل لا ينسب لغير الله.. لأن الإنسان مخلوق وما دام مخلوقاً فله أبتداء وما دام له أبتداء فليس أزلياً بل الإنسان خالد أى لا يموت.. قلت "خالد" ولم أقل "أبدى" الانسان لا يموت ومع ذلك لا يتصف بالأبدية، لأن الله وحده هو الأبدى لأنه هو وحده الأزلى الذى لا بداية له.. والانسان لم يكن أزلياً إذن لا يكون أبدياً.. فالصفتان "أبدى، أزلى" متلازمان وهذه ترجمة لمعنى كلمة يهوه وبالعبرانى تعنى الأزلى الأبدى، أى السرمدى.. والانسان لا يوصف بالسرمدية.*
*يقول هنا "منذ الأزل سمحت" وهذا الوصف الذى تتصف به الحكمة لا يمكن أن يتصف به إلا الله وحده.. فمن هذا النص نفسه يتضح أن المسيح أى الحكمة قائم مع الله منذ الأزل، منذ البدء، وإذن فهو يهدم مذهب الأريوسيين وشهود يهوه الذين زعموا وظنوا أنه يؤيدهم إذن لم تكن لحظة من الزمان كان فيها الله ولم تكن معه الحكمة.. لأن الحكمة لم تكن دخيلة على الله وجاءت عليه من خارج.. حاشا.. *
*وقوله "سمحت" يعنى أن شخصاً مسحنى.. والمسحة دائماً تعنى التعيين، والمسيح معناه "المعين لمهمة معينة".. لما كان الملك أو النبى أو الكاهن يسمح أى عين من الله لكى يؤدى وظيفة.. فالحكمة هنا تقول "مسحت من الله" أى "عينت" لا بمعنى أن أحداً عينها ولكن بمعنى أن عمل الفداء، عمل الخلاص عمل الخلق هو من تخصص الأقنوم الثانى.. وليس فى هذا التمايز بين اختصاصات الاقانيم غرابة، فالإنسان مثلاً يفكر بالعقل ويتأمل روحياً بالعقل.. لكنه يعطف ويحب ويتحنن أو يكره بالقلب.. والإنسان هو هو بعينه لا ينقسم لكن للعقل تخصص التفكير والمعرفة والعلم وأما القلب فتخصص العاطفة والحب والحنو والرحمة والكراهية وما إلى ذلك.. والأقانيم خواص فى الذات الإلهية.. والأقنوم الثانى هو المختص بالخلق لذلك طلى المسيح عينى المولود أعمى بالطين ليبين أنه الخالق ويؤكد الرسول بولس أن الابن هو الذى عمل العالمين، فالمسيح إذن هو الخالق.. لأن الخلق عمل العقل.. والصانع عندما يصنع شيئاً فإنه يصنعه وفقاً لصورة فى الذهن وطبقاً للصورة يعمل الصنعة.. والله خلق الإنسان طبقاً للصورة الموجودة فى العقل الإلهى والعقل الإلهى هو المسيح لذلك فإن عمل الخلق هو من اختصاص الاقنوم الثانى..*
*"عينه" أى منذ الأزل أنا معين لهذه المهمة.. لا بمعنى أن شخص عيننى.. الحكمة أو الابن قائم مع الاب منذ الأزل أى أنه شريك الآب فى الأزلية ولأن الأب لم يكن أعلى منه حتى يعطيه الأزلية.. والخلق والعمل ولكن هو شريك مع الأب.. "من الأول".. أى يؤكد ما قاله سابقاً يعنى منذ الأزل.*
*(8) "فليعلم يقينا جميع آل اسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذى صلبتموه رباً ومسيحاً(1).*
*لقد ضل أريوس لأنه فهم من هذا النص أن يسوع المسيح مخلصنا لم يكن رباً ومسيحاً من قبل وأن الله هو الذى جعله رباً ومسيحاً ولكن الرسول الذى خطب فى جماهير اليهود قصد أن يخجل اليهود وبيّن لهم مدى الجريمة التى أرتكبوها فى أنكارهم للمسيح وفى ثورتهم عليه وفى صلبه وفى قتله.*
*فيسوع هذا الذى هم يعرفونه أنه هو الذى صلب ومات وقبر هو الذى يكرز به الرسل فأنه قام من بين الأموات وصعد إلى السموات وأرسل الروح المعزى كما وعد.. فيسوع هذا لم تنته قصته بما فعل به اليهود وإنما المصلوب هو بعينه المكروز به أنه قام من بين الأموات وأنه هو الذى أرسل الروح القدس على التلاميذ الأطهار وجعلهم قادرين على أن يتكلموا بلغات متنوعة بصورة معجزية دهشت لها الجماهير.*
*فيسوع المسيح إذن ليس ضعيفاً وإنما هو قوى وعظيم وجليل هو كذلك فى ذاته من حيث لاهوته وأن كان قد ظهر فى الضعف من حيث ناسوته فيسوع الذى هم يعرفونه فى صورة الجسد ينبغى أن لا يبقى فى الصورة التى يعرفونها هم عنه. وإنما فى الصورة المجيدة التى ظهرت بقيامته وصعوده إلى السموات وأرساله الروح المعزى وصنعه الآيات والعجائب على أيدى الرسل الأطهار فالعبارة التى نطق بها الرسول هى تعبير يشرح التطور الذهنى فى الصورة المفهومة عن المسيح له المجد وهى صورة خفيرة تبعاً للمفهوم الذى صاحبها بالنسبة لليهود بصفة خاصة.. وإلى الناس جميعاً بصفة عامة…*
*ولفظ جعل لا يفيد أن يسوع المسيح له المجد.. قد تغّير فى ذاته.. وإنما هو تعبير للدلالة على التطور الذهنى فى الصورة التى كانت للمسيح بالنسبة لأذهان اليهود الى أن أنتقلت إلى الصورة التى أصبحت له فى أذهان اليهود الذين آمنوا بالمسيح بمعجزة التكلم بالألسن.*
*(9) "الذى هو صورة الله غير المنظورة وبكر كل خلق"(2)*
*والظاهر أن أريوس أستعان بهذا النص لا سيما الجزء الأخير منه، لتأييد بدعته فى أن الابن مخلوق.. أما النص نفسه فلا يحتمل شيئاً من هذا بل واضح من النص الدلالة على علاقة الابن بالآب أو العلاقة بين الله غير المنظور وبين الله وقد صار منظوراً.. وهو ما يؤكده أنجيل يوحنا "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبر"… وأما أن الابن هو بكر كل خلق فالمعنى أن الابن هو رأس الخليقة وسيدها ومبدئها لأن به كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان ولأن به عمل العالمين. وكلمة البكر تفيد الأول.. لأن الله هو الأول وهذا ورد كثيراً فى كتب الأقدمين من الفلاسفة وكبار المفكرين.*
*وقد استخدم هذا التعبير أكثر من مرة فى معنى الأول على الأطلاق.. من ذلك:*
*.. أن السيد المسيح له المجد وصف بأنه بكر الراقدين بمعنى أنه أول الراقدين.. كما وصف بأنه البكر بين أخوة كثيرين ولا شك أن البكر هنا تفيد الأول.. والأولية هنا هى أولية كرامة لا أولية زمنية.. فالمسيح بكر كل خلق.. بمعنى أول كل خلق.. بمعنى أنه هو الأول الذى أنشأ الخلق..*
*(10) "الذى هو أمين لمن أقامه كما كان موسى فى جميع بيته"(1)*
*هذه الإقامة لا تتعارض بتاتاً مع أزلية المسيح له المجد من حيث لاهوته.. لأن الاقامة هنا فى التعيين بالمسحة المقدسة مسحة الروح القدس التى أخذها المسيح له المجد فى نهاية الأردن وبهذا صار فى مهمته الرسمية كمعّين فى وظيفة الكهنوت التى صارت له بطريقة رسمية علنية فى نهر الأردن .. ففى نهر الأردن كان حلول الروح القدس بالنسبة للمسيح معمودية، وميرون وكهنوت.. أما المسيح من حيث لاهوته فهو قائم وكائن مع الأب والروح القدس منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد..*
*(11) "وكان يسوع يتقدم فى الحكمة والقامة (السن) عند الله والناس"(2)*
*فى هذا النص ينحصر الكلام عن مخلصنا على صفاته الناسوتية، دون اللاهوتية.. فما دام سيدنا وربنا قد أتخذ لاهوته ناسوتاً كاملاً.. وأتحد به أتحاداً كاملاً بغير افتراق.. فهذا الناسوت ما دام حقيقياً فلابد أن ينمو ويكبر ويصير إلى قامة ملء الانسان.. هذا من جهة.. ومن جهة أخرى، فما دام سيدنا قد أتخذ لاهوته ناسوتاً كاملاً من جسد ونفس ناطقة، فالنفس الناطقة بصفتها نفساً إنسانية تنمو هى أيضاً فى المعرفة الطبيعية كما تنمو نفس كل إنسان وتزداد فى المعرفة وفى الحكمة الانسانية ينمو القوى العاقلة وبإزدياد الخبرات والمدركات الحسية التى تنتقل إلى داخل النفس عن طريق الحواس حيث أن الحواس أبواب المعرفة الإنسانية.*
*ؤلاشك ان سيدنا يسوع لة كمال المعرفة من حيث لاهوته وهى معرفته الزلية الأبدية وعلمه الذى لا يحد ولا يستقصى ولكنه من حيث ناسوته له أيضاً معرفة انسانية قابلة للنمو*
*والازدياد بحسب القوة العاقلة الانسانية فى النفس الانسانية وينمو المعرفة الحسية .. والخبرات البشرية .. والمسيح له المجد له ان يستغل معرفته اللاهوتية الازلية الابدية حينما*
*يشاء وله ايضا ان يستغل معرفته اللاهوتية الازلية الابدية حينما يشاء وله ايضا ان يظهر هذه المعرفة تدبيرا وقصدا ...وفى هذه الحالة الاخيرة يستغل معرفتة الانسانية ..فلا تبدو امام الناس الا معرفة انسانية عادية قابلة للنمو والتطور بحسب القوة العاقلة وبحسب نمو المعرفة *
*الحسية والخبرات البشرية *
*(12) "ثم تباعد قليلا وخر على وجهة وهو يصلى قائلا ان كان يستطاع فلتعبر عنى هذه *
*الكاس ليس كمشيئتك..ثم مضى ثانية وصلى قائلا: ان كان لا يستطاع ان تعبر عنى هذه*
*الكاس الا ان اشربها فلتكن مشيئتك"(1).*
*فان كان يبدو من هذا النص ان هناك مشيئتين مشيئة للمسيح له المجد ومشيئة للاب..لكن*

*الحق ان للمسيح مخلصنا مشيئة واحدة وهى بعينها مشيئة الاب..ولكن كان لابد ان يظهر فى عمل الغداء كمال*

* ناسوت المسيح ’وانه لم ياخذ جسدا خياليا كما زعم اوطاخى وبعض الهراطقة بل ان كلمة اللها اتخذ له جسدا حقيقيا ذا نفس ناطقة..ولابد ذهنيا ان نتصور ان تكون للناسوت مشيئة’وامام هول الصليب وعظمة  الامة لابد للناسوت ان يرفض الالم اذا كان ناسوت حقيقيا فسيدنا فى صلاته فى بستان جسيمانى يعبر عن شدة آلامه الحقيقية وكأنه يتمنى أن تعبر عنه كأس الألم أو كأس الصليب ولكنه فى نفس الوقت هو يشاء أن يصلب من أجل البشر ليفديهم ويموت بديلاً عنهم لأنه كما قال: "… من أجل هذه الساعة قد أتيت"… فليس هناك فى الواقع مشيئة للمسيح تتعارض مع مشيئة للآب ولكنه تعبير عن الآلام وأنها حقيقية لدرجة أن الناسوت لو كان خلوا من اللاهوت لكان يتمنى أن تعبر عنه كأس الصليب ويمكن أن نشبه هذه الحالة بموقف من المواقف يشعر فيه الانسان برغبتين هما حسب المنطق الشكلى والذهنى متعارضتان ولكنهما من جهة الواقع لابد أن تخضع أحداهما للأخرى… واذا قال الانسان أحياناَ كنت أريد هذا الامر.. ولكنى لا أستطيع لأنه يتعارض مع رغبة أخرى أخرى أحترمها وأقدرها تقديراً يسمو عن تقديرى للرغبة الأولى.. فهذا التعبير تعبير فصيح لاظهار حقيقة وجود هاتين الرغبتين.. فى وقت واحد.. وأنه يمكن للانسان أن يميز تمييزاً ذهنياً فى نفسه ولكنه مع ذلك.. أخضع أحداهما للأخرى فى واقع الأمر…*
*هذا الاخضاع هو أيضاً برغبته لأن تقديره للرغبة الأعلى يسمو على تقديره للرغبة الأدنى .. وبالأجمال فان كان يبدو التعارض شكلآ بين الرغبتين فى المجال الذهنى البحت .. لكن ليس بين الرغبتين تعارض فى مجال الواقع العملى .*
*وتطبيقاً لهذا نقول ان المسيح له المجد راغب فى خلاص البشرية … وبالتالى فى احتمال الألام وكأس الصليب ولكنه فى نفس الوقت ولأنه أتخذ ناسوتاً حقيقياً ..والناسوت لابد إذا كان ناموساً حقيقياً أن لا يرضى بالصليب والألم ..ولابد ان يعبر عن رغبته فى الهرب من الألم ولكن مع ذلك فالناسوت أيضاً يحتمل الألم برغبته فى سبيل الرغبة الأعلى وهى خلاص البشرية … وهى فى نفس الوقت رغبة اللاهوت والناسوت معاً وليس بين الأثنين فى الواقع تعارض .. لأن الناسوت ناسوت الكلمة متحداً به بغير افتراق او أنفصال .. *
*(13) "الذى فى ايام جسده إذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت وسمح له من اجل تقواه ..مع كونه إبناً تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به . وإذ كمل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص ابدى(1) " *
*والإشارة فى هذا النص المقدس إلى معركة بستان جثيمانى حيث جثى مخلصنا على ركبتيه وصار يصلى وكان عرقه يتصبب مثل قطرات الدم مما يدل على علم الألام وشدة الحزن وقسوة الألام النفسية وعنفها … قدم المسيح صلاة إلى الرب .. قدم كلمة الله بالجسد صلاة إلى الله الأب وفى لاهوته كمال القدرة على ان يجنبه الألم ولكنه فى نفس الوقت لا يمكنه ان يتعارض مع ارادته ومشيئته فى قبول موت الصليب لانه من اجل هذه الساعة قد أتى من السماء ولا معنى لاجتياز ولا معنى لتجنب الصليب وهو قد جاء خصيصاً لهذا الغرض على ان هذه الصلاة لم تكن محصورة فى تجنب الام الصليب لكنها كانت تتجه إلى قوة الأحتمال ..لأن الألام كانت شديدة وكان يمكن ان تجهز هذه الألام على ناسوت المسيح قبل ان يصلب ..ومعنى هذا ان الألام النفسية التى عاناها المسيح له المجد فى بستان جثيمانى خاصة وانه كان يعلم بكل ما سيأتى عليه..نقول ان هذه الألام كانت شديدة لدرجة إنها كانت كافية لأن تضع حداً لحياة المسيح فى الجسد قبل ان يتم عمل الفداء … ولو كان هذا قد حصل لما كان عمل الفداء قد تم ولا خلاص البشرية قد تحقق بل تكون خطة الله وتدبيره فى خلاص الأنسان قد فشل ويكون الشيطان قد نجح ويكون الله قد فشل .*
*كان إذاً لابد ان يحتمل المسيح آلامه ألام الصليب حتى النهاية وكان لابد لحياة المسيح ان تطول واحتماله إذ يمتد إلى ان يتمم عمل الخلاص، وهذا ما حدث فعلاً ..فأن المسيح احتمل الألام الشديدة جسديه كانت ونفسية بل وروحية إلى إن تم صلبه ونكس الرأس وقال قد أكمل ومع ذلك .. فلم تطل حياة المسيح فى الجسد كثيراً بل مات بعد الصلب بثلاث ساعات فقط مع ان اى مصلوب يموت بين 18 إلى 24 ساعة نتيجة هبوط تدريجى فى القلب وتمزق بسيط فى شرايين الجسم والقلب …*
*أما المسيح فصلب فى الثالثة ومات فى السادسة وكأنه مات فى ثلاث ساعات فقط حتى ان الصالبين عندما أرادوا ان ينزلوا الأجساد من على الصليب نظراً لأستعدادات عيد الفصح .. رأوا ان يكسروا ساقى كل مصلوب من المصلوبين الثلاث حتى يموت فينزلوه من على الصليب ويعودون إلى إجراءات عيد الفصح وفعلاً كسروا ساقى الأول والثانى اللذين صابا مع مخلصنا وهما لص اليمين ولص الشمال ولما جاءوا لفادينا وأرادوا ان يكسروا ساقية كما كسروا ساقى اللص اليمين والشمال وجدوه قد مات سريعاً ولابد ان يكون الموت قد حدث نتيجة انفجار فى القلب وفى هذا تمت نبوة النبى الأنجيلى فى المزمور الثانى والعشرون القائلة "العار قد كسر قلبى "وكسر القلب هنا هو ما نسميه فى الطب الحديث انفجارات القلب أو انفجارات شرايين القلب … واذا كان الرسول فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين يشير إلى صراخ ودموع من جانب سيدنا فالإشارة هنا إليه من حيث هو بديل عن الإنسان وفادى البشر وقد حمل صورة الإنسان . فالإشارة إليه من حيث ناسوته ولانه اخذ ناسوتاً حقيقياً كاملاً ولا يعيب سيدنا أن يصلى طالما أنه فى الجسد بل هو دليل ناسوته الكامل وليس صراخه ودموعه معناه ان لاهوته قد فارق ناسوته وانما معناه أنه لم يدع للاهوته ان يوقف عمل الناسوت وخصائصه ..وصفات الناسوت كاملة ولكنه أحياناً مع وجود صفات اللاهوت يخفيها أو بتدبيره يمنع تدخلها لوقف عمل الناسوت ..بتدبيره أحياناً يدع عمل اللاهوت ظاهراً بحيث لا يكاد يظهر للناسوت من أثر وذلك بمحض إرادته ومشيئته الواحدة ،حيث ان لسيدنا مشيئة واحدة وطبيعة واحدة هى طبيعة اللاهوت والناسوت متحدان بغير إختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغير وكذلك جاز للكتاب ان يصفوا المسيح بالتقوى وهذه التقوى من صفات الناموس كما جاز له ان يصف المسيح بالطاعة وهذه الطاعة من صفات المسيح الناسوتية ولكنه فى طاعته لا يطيع لاهوتاً أخر غير لاهوته هو ذاته لأن الاهوت الذى فيه هو الاهوت الذى يملأ السماء والأرض ،هو لاهوت الاله وحده الحقيقى ..الله محب البشر الذى فيه هو لاهوت واحد الذى فى الأب والروح القدس … مجد واحد وقدرة واحدة وسرمدية واحدة للذات الألهية الواحدة ،اما قول الرسول بأنه سمع له ومعنى ذلك انه استجاب إلى طلبه لئلا تجهز الألام عليه قبل ان يتم عمل الفداء وفعلاً طالت حياته لجسدية على الأرض إلى لن تم عمل الصلب وهذا معناه فى قول الكتاب "واذ كمل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدى "..*
*(14) " الذى اذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله ..لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً فى شبه الناس(1) .*
*واذ وجد فى الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ..لذلك رفعه الله ايضاً واعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم لكى تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ..ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الأب " *
*هذه النصوص من رسالة ماربولس إلى كنيسة فيلبى تبين لنا مقام المسيح الألهى ..فهو معادل لله الأب مساو له فى الربوبية والمجد والأزلية والأبدية وكل الكمالات الألهية ..وهو التعبير الذى استند إليه أباء محمع نيقية ورد فى قانون الإيمان عن ربنا يسوع المسيح انه نور من نور إله حق من إله حق .مولود غير مخلوق مساو للأب فى الجوهر 0m00uqosgomooclo ..فمع ان اقنوم الابن متميز عن كل من الأقنوميين الأخرين فى الثالوث القدوس الا ان كل من الأقانيم مساو للأخر فى جميع الكمالات الالهية ..فالاقانيم الثلاثة جوهر واحد وكلها قائمة معاً فى الجوهر الواحد منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد ..وهذا هو التفسير الدقيق لكلمة ouooycldc وقول الرسول لم يحسب خلسة بمعنى ان هذه المساواة بين أقنوم الله الأبن والله الكلمة او اقنوم الله الأب ليست مفتعلة ولا مغتصبة وانما هى مساواة طبيعية بين اقنومين فى جوهر واحد وذات إلهية واحدة ..*
*   ومعنى ان المسيح يسوع كما جاء فى عدد 5 من نفس الأصحاح كان فى صورة الله اننا رأينا فى المسيح يسوع صفات الله الغير المنظور لانه كما يقول الأنجيل الله لم يره أحد قط ..الابن الوحيد فى حضن الأب هو خبر .*
*فاقنوم الابن هو من نفس جوهر اقنوم الاب وطبيعته ولكنه أتخذ ناسوتاً وصار منظوراً فى الهيئة بين الناس ولكن فيما هو ظاهر فى الجسد أعطانا صورة الله الأب الغير منظور .*
*فالابن إذاً هو إقنوم الكلمة وهو من حيث لاهوته مساوٍ للأقنوم "الأب فى الكمالات الألهية وهو من ذات طبع الأب والروح القدس ومن ذات الجوهر الالهى ،ولا فرق الا فى ان أقنوم الابن او الكلمة اخذ صورة البشر وظهر بها فى الهيئة كانسان ..فمن رأه فى الجسد رأى فيه الله  الغير منظور فى صفاته وكمالاته الالهية وقد اخلى الابن نفسه من مجد الكرامة الالهية حيث انه أخذ صورة الناس وظهر فى الهيئة على الأرض وحل فينا وبيننا لكن لم يخل السماء من وجوده ففى نفس الوقت كان المسيح له المجد بلاهوته على الأرض وبلاهوته فى السماء ..وذلك يتضح من قوله ليس احد صعد إلى السماء الا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الأنسان الذى هو فى السماء فهو اذن لم يخل السماء من وجودة او من لاهوته لكنه اخلى ذاته بمعنى انه تنازل وقبل صورة الناس واتخذ له جسداً من لحم ودم متحداً بنفس ناطقة وصار بذلك متأنساً كالبشر وقد قبل صنوف العذاب والألام والأهانات والصلب وكل ما يقترن بطبيعة البشر فى ذلها وهوانها ..وقد صار فى شبه الناس لانه وهو الله الكلمة اخذ جسداً انسانياً ذا نفس ناطقة وصار له كيان جسدى وصار له كل ما للبشر كأنه واحد منهم مع أنه فى نفس الوقت خالقهم ويملأ بلاهوته السماء والارض .*
*اذن ..هو فى شبه الناس لا بمعنى أنه أتخذ جسداً خيالياً كلا وحاشا ..لانه أخذ وأتخذ جسداً حقيقياً وانما فى شبه الناس من حيث انه وهو فى الجسد لم يكن فى حقيقته مجرد انسان وانما كان فى جوهره الله الكلمة المتجسد .*
*فكلمة"شبه "هنا لا تعارض حقيقة الناسوت الذى أتخذه كلمة الله ولا تؤيد ما ذهب اليه اوطاخى الهرطوقى الذى انكر حقيقة الناسوت بادعائه ان الناسوت قد اندمج فى اللاهوت وأختلط به وضاع فيه وأمتص فيه كما تضيع او تمتص نقطة من الخل فى المحيط وانما كلمة شبه هنا تنصرف إلى الدلالة على ان المسيح له المجد لم يكن مجرد انسان وانما كان فى حقيقتة الله متجسداً .. وقد تصرف فى الجسد تصرف انسان وهو الأله فخضع ناسوته لكل ما يخضع له ناسوت البشر من احوال فيما عدا الخطيئة ولم يسمح للاهوته ان يتدخل فيوقف أعمال الناسوت وصفاته..ولذلك سمح لنفسه ان يجوع وان يعطش وان ينام وان يتألم ألماً كاملاً من غير تخفيف أو نقص وقد أطاع وهو فى الجسد الشريعه التى انزلها هو بنفسه على البشر لأنه وهو واضع القانون أول من يحترم القانون الذى هو واضعه ..ولذلك فأنه نظر إلى يوحنا لتعميده ..ولما اعترض يوحنا قائلاً : انا محتاج ان أعتمد منك ،قال له السيد المسيح اسمح الأن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر ..وعندما شفى الأبرص قال له اذهب ار نفسك للكاهن وقدم ما أمر به موسى ..وكل ما أمرت به الشريعة اطاعه المسيح له المجد وعمل به وباشر الطقوس كما رسمتها الشريعة وتمم الفصح بحسب ما أمر به موسى ..وقد سار فى طاعة الشريعة حتى الموت ..موت الصليب .. لأن الشريعة نصت على انه بدون سفك دم لاتحصل مغفرة..ولذلك جاء المسيح من السماء لكى يغفر بموت خطيئة الأنسان ولولا الطاعة لأوامر الشريعة لما كان المسيح يجيء ويصلب من اجل البشر وربما يقال انه فى مقدوره ان يغفر بدون عمل الصليب ..ولكن هذا القول مستحيل لأن الحكم الذى أصدره الله على الأنسان الأول وفيه كل جنسه لا يمكن ان يسقط للأنسان أن يموت ولا يمكن ان ينقل الموت للأنسان الا اذا تم الموت بموت بديلاً عن الانسان ..وكان هذا الواحد هو المسيح وهو الله متجسداً ..أما قول الكتاب لذلك رفعه الله أيضاً وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم ليس معناه ان المسيح كان وضيعاً فى تطوره وصعد إلى المجد كما يدعى آريوس ..ويزعم ان فى هذا النص مايدل على تطور فى المسيح من حالة إلى حالة لكن هذا التطور لا وجود له من حيث لاهوت المسيح لأن اللاهوت لا يقبل التغير ولا التطور ولا الارتقاء وانما لان المسيح اتخذ صورة الناس وصار بازاء العدل الالهى بديلاً عن الانسان وقد مات ذبيحاً وكان موته على الصليب ذبيحة "كفارة"عن البشر جميعاً إلى الله الأب وقد قبلت هذه الذبيحة وكان فيها الترضية الكافية لعدالة الله وللحكم الذى أصدره الله على الانسان ..ولما قبلت هذه الذبيحة قام المسيح من بين الأموات وصعد إلى السماوات وجلس فى الأعالى فى أسمى مكان .وبذلك انتقل المسيح له المجد من الأرض التى فيها أهين وصلب ومات نيابة عن الإنسان إلى السماء ..إلى قدس الأقداس الذى صعدت إليه ذبيحة المسيح الكفارية ذبيحة مقبولة من الله الأب ..فالمرفعة المشار اليها هنا ليست رفعة من اللاهوت لأن اللاهوت لا يقبل الرفع كما لا يقبل الخفض وإنما الرفعة هنا بمعنى إرتقاء المسيح من الأرض إلى السماء كما أنها تشير إلى أن المسيح صار بموته على الصليب ذبيحة "كفارية" فدائية لخلاص البشر وقد قبلت هذه الذبيحة ودخل بعدها إلى السماء والمسيح بحق الخلاص الذى قدمه للبشر صار رأس الخليقة الجديدة وتاجها ومخلصها وفاديها وملكاً لملكوت السموات ورئيساً لجيش الخلاص فصار أسمه هو الأسم الذى يطلق على المسيحيين الذين أنضموا تحت لوائه ودخلوا فى سياج مملكته وصاروا من أعضاء جسده السرى وليس عند المسيحيين اسم يفتخرون به أعظم من أسم المسيح ولولا قيامة المسيح وهى دليل إنتصاره على الموت بلاهوته وتحقيق خلاصه للبشر لما كان للمسيح وجود ولا أسم يعرف إلى اليوم بين الناس.. بل كان شأنه شأن أى إنسان عادى عاش ومات ودفن ولم تقم له قائمة.. وبالإجمال فإنه يلزم أن نكون حذرين فى تفسير نصوص الكتب المقدسة بالنسبة للمسيح له المجد فنميز بين النصوص التى تتناول الناسوت والنصوص التى تتناول اللاهوت فكل نص ينسب إلى المسيح "الجوع"، العطش، النمو، التطور والانتقال من حالة إلى حالة كلها نصوص تتناول الناسوت ولا تتعرض للاهوت الذى هو فى نفس الوقت متحد به ومن بينها هذه النصوص التى وردت فى رسالة ماربولس إلى فيلبى الإصحاح الثانى التى أستند إليها آريوس فى تأييد بدعته والتى تناولناها بالشرح منذ قليل…*
*(15) "صائراً أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث أسماً أفضل منهم(1).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أبريل 2011)

*مع أن هذا النص مرتبط بفقرة طويلة سبقته تشير إلى مقام  المسيح اللاهوتى ومكانته وصفاته التى لا يمكن أن يتصف بها غير الله وحده  لكن آريوس فى حماقته أندفع ليتخذ من العبارة الأخيرة من هذه الفقرة منفصلة  عن الفقرة كلها سندأً لتأييد بدعته متجاهلاً المعانى العميقة التى تنطوى  عليها النصوص السابقة على هذه العبارة الأخيرة وهذه هى عادة الهراطقة  وسقطتهم فى كل زمان ومكان أنهم يقتطعون عبارة من بين السطور وينفردون بها  بتأويل يخرجها عن قصدها السامى وذلك بإنتزاعها من سائر النصوص ونزعها من  السياق العام.. الأمر الذى يضر بسلامة التعليم القويم.*
*يبدأ الرسول الفقرة كلها وهى التى يبدأ الإصحاح الأول من رسالته إلى العبرانيين بها مستعرضاً عمل الله فى الفداء.*
*"الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق  كثيرة كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى أبنه الذى جعله وأرثاً لكل شئ الذى  به أيضاً عمل العالمين الذى هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء  بكلمة قدرته بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس فى يمين العظمة فى  الأعالى صائراً أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث أسماً أفضل منهم"  (عب1:1-4).*
*فالرسول هنا يستعرض عناية الله بالإنسان وإهتمامه بأمر  خلاصه وإرساله الأنبياء الكثيرين لتقويمه وتنبيهه ورعايته وتوجيه نظره إلى  حاجته لخلاص أبدى بموت الفادى على الصليب وبعد هذه الجهود المتلاحقة التى  مهد الله بها لظهور المسيح فى الجسد.. ظهر أقنوم الكلمة متجسداً فى شبه  الناس. وصار له كيان جسدى معروف بين الناس.. وعلى الرغم من هذا الكيان  الجسدى ومع أن المسيح ظهر كإنسان وأخضع ذاته لكل ما يخضع له الإنسان.. لكن  هو ذاته الكلمة مقيم السماء والأرض.. الكلمة الذى كان منذ الأزل عند الله  بل كان هو الله وعندما تكلم المسيح فى الجسد كان الله هو الذى يكلمنا فيه،  لأنه هو ذاته صورة الله غير المنظور، وهو ابن الله لأننا رأينا فيه صفات  الله غير المنظور. وكمالاته وليست هناك فى لغة البشر كلمة أكثر دلالة على  المطابقة التامة من كلمة ابن… فالمسيح ابن الله لأن الصفات التى رأيناها  فيه أيام جسده هى بعينها صفات الله غير المنظور.. ولذلك قال لفيلبس حينما  سأله أرنا الآب وكفانا… أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس..  الذى رآنى فقد رأى الاب، أنا والآب واحد.. وفيما يوصف المسيح بأنه ابن الله  لأن فيه تمام المطابقة بين الصفات والكمالات التى عرفناها فيه أيام جسده  وبين الصفات والكمالات التى يتصف بها الله الغير المنظور، بوصف المسيح  أيضاً بأنه الخالق الذى تم عمل الخلق والعالمين.. وصفة الخلق لا يتصف بها  غير الله وحده. وكما تفل الله على الأرض وصنع من التفل طيناً ومن الطين خلق  آدم الأول، هكذا تفل المسيح على الأرض وصنع من التفل طيناً وطلى بالطين  مكان العينين فى المولود الأعمى الذى لم تكن له عينان دلالة على أنه هو  الخالق الذى عمل العالمين فصفة الخلق تنسب أيضاً إلى المسيح وهى من صفات  لاهوته.. ومن صفات لاهوته أيضاً المطابقة التامة الجوهرية بين أقنوم الكلمة  والجوهر الإلهى وبذلك وصف الرسول أقنوم الكلمة بالنسبة إلى اللاهوت بأنه  رسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة مقدرته.. وهذه عبارات تدل على تمام  المطابقة بين أقنوم الابن وجوهر الثالوث القدوس لأنه جوهر واحد وما يتصف به  الثالوث يصدق على أقنوم الابن من حيث الصفات والكمالات الإلهية ومن حيث هو  الكلمة المتجسد فقد صنع لنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا لأن من أجل هذا الغرض قد  أتى الكلمة من السماء متخذاً ذات ناطقة وأتحد بالناسوت الذى أخذه من مريم  اتحاداً كاملاً بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تفسير وبموته فداء عن البشر،  صار للبشر بموته غفران خطاياهم.*
*وبعد أن تمم عمل الخلاص وأكمله على الصليب صعد إلى  السماء وجلس فى أسمى مكان فى الأعالى.. هذا المكان الذى وصف بأنه يمين الله  وهى عبارة مجازية يجب أنها لا تؤخذ بمعنى حرفى ولكن بالمعنى الأدبى... لأن  الله ليس له يمين ولا شمال إذ أنه ليس محدوداً بالمكان وإنما الجلوس عن  اليمين معناه الجلوس فى أسمى مكان الكرامة.. والمعنى بالإجمال أن المسيح  جلس فى أسمى مقام فى الأعالى.. وطبيعى أنه فى الجسد الذى صعد به صار فى  مقام أعظم من مقام الملائكة لأن له أسماً أعظم من أسمهم فأسمه عجيباً  مشيراً إليها قديراً أبا أبدياً رئيس السلام، وكما قلنا، نقول أيضاً، أنه  يجب التفريق دائماً بين ما ينسب إلى اللاهوت.. وما ينسب إلى الناسوت من  صفات، لأن المسيح يملك فى طبيعته صفات اللاهوت والناسوت معاً من حيث أنه  يجمع بين اللاهوت والناسوت فى طبيعة واحدة بغير اختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا  تغيير مع أن صفات الناسوت متميزة عن صفات اللاهوت. لكن ما ينسب إلى الناسوت  يمكن أن ينسب إلى اللاهوت بإعتبار أن الاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت اتحاد  تام.*
*خامساً: نصوص لبيان إمكان تغييره ونقص معرفته*
*(16) "وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحد ولا الملائكة الذين فى السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب"(1).*
*استعان آريوس بهذا النص للتدليل على أن الابن ناقص فى معرفته وبالتالى فإنه مخلوق…*
*ولكن هذه الصعوبة تحل على أساس أن السيد المسيح لا  يعلم باليوم والساعة من حيث ناسوته ولكنه يعلم بهما من حيث لاهوته.. لأن  العلم بالمستقبل وبالغيب المحجب صفة تختص باللاهوت وحده، وأما الناسوت فلا  يعلم بشئ من دون وسائل التبليغ بالعلم سواء كان ذلك عن طريق الناس أو عن  طريق الاستنباط والاستنتاج من المقدمات المعروفة ومع ذلك ولأن اللاهوت فى  المسيح متحد بناسوته إتحاداً تاماً.. فالسيد المسيح إذا يعلم اليوم  والساعة.. يعلم لأنه إله متجسد ولا شك فى ذلك ولا شك أيضاً فى علمه اليوم  والساعة لأنه باللاهوت الذى فيه يعلم الحاضر والماضى والمستقبل والسيد  المسيح يملك فى بعض الأحيان أن يعبر عن هذا العلم ويظهره.. فكم من مرة نقرأ  فى الإنجيل المقدس عن المسيح أنه يعلم الأفكار قبل أن تخرج إلى ألفاظ  وكلمات.. كما أنه يعلم بأمور حدثت وتحدث بعيداً عنه من ذلك علمه بالحديث  الذى جرى بين القديس بطرس الرسول تلميذه وبين المطالبين بالجباية كيف أن  سيدنا كلم بطرس عن الموضوع وعن التفصيلات قبل أن يكلمه بطرس مما يدل على  علمه بالأمور التى تحدث بعيداً عنه.. وفى الإنجيل نقرأ أيضاً أن السيد  المسيح خرج من العلية إلى بستان جثسيمانى وهو يعلم كل ما سيأتى عليه كما  أنه علم كذلك بأفكار تلميذه بطرس له وهو الإنكار الذى تم خارج دار رئيس  الكهنة ولكن سيدنا علم به من بعيد وهو بعيد عنه، من بعيد، وبعد القامة علم  بإنكار تلميذه توما وبقوله أن لم أضع أصبعى فى أثر المسامير وأضع يدى فى  جنبه لا أؤمن فظهر لتلاميذه فى الأحد التالى للقيامة وقال لتوما هات أصبعك  وضعه فى جنبى ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً إذاً المسيح له المجد يعلم بكل ما  جرى ويجرى وسيجرى لكن هذا العلم يختص أولاً وبالذات بلاهوته ولا يختص  بناسوته ولو أن الناسوت متحد باللاهوت وطبيعة هذا الأتحاد الكامل تقتضى أن  يعلم الناسوت أيضاً بما يعلمه اللاهوت إلا أن العلم فى الناسوت مع ذلك ليس  مختصاً به ولا من صفاته الخاصة به ولكنه بالنسبة للناسوت علم مفاض عليه من  اللاهوت المتحد به.. وإذا كان سيدنا يشاء أحياناً أن يعبر عن صفة تختص  بالناسوت فيسلب العلم عنه فهذا السلب إنما بناء على أن صفة العلم لا تختص  ذاتياً بالناسوت.*
*وعلى سبيل المثال والإيضاح نقول أن المعلم الذى يصحح  إجابات تلاميذه يعلم بصفته كذلك بالناجح منهم والراسب ولكنه يمكنه أن ينكر  على نفسه العلم بالناجح والراسب من التلاميذ من حيث أن نظام المدرسة أو  الكلية يقتضى أن لا يخبر المعلم تلاميذه بنتيجة الامتحان قبل الموعد المحدد  الذى تعينه إدارة الكلية طبقاً لتقاليد الامتحانات ونظمها وترتيباتها  والأسباب الأخرى كثيرة تضعها الكلية فى أعتبارها.. والمثل على ذلك أيضاً ما  يجرى بالنسبة لبعض الشخصيات الكبيرة التى قد تكون لها أكثر من صفة فيمكنها  أن تتصرف بصفة فى نفس الوقت تنكر على نفسها شيئاً من جهة بينما لا تنكره  من جهة أخرى فرئيس الوزراء فى حكومة ما قد يكون وزيراً فى نفس الوقت  للداخلية أو الخارجية أو لهما معاً ولغيرهما بحسب مقتضى صالح الدولة فإذا  وقع على قرار يختص بصفته وزيراً للخارجية فلا يجوز أن يوقع عليه كرئيس  للوزراء أو كوزير لوزارة أخرى وإذا وقع على قرار بصفته رئيساً للوزراء فلا  يوقع عليه بصفته وزيراً للداخلية أو الخارجية…*
*وهكذا يمكن أن يكون لأى شخص آخر أكثر من صفة..  فالمهندس أو الطبيب أو المحامى أو رجال الأعمال يمكنه أن يوقع على عقد بيته  أو أى عقار يمتلكه وذلك لا بصفته موظفاً بالحكومة ولكن بصفته الشخصية..*
*كما لا يجوز له أن يوقع على وثيقة رسمية حكومية أو لها صفة بصفته الشخصية وإنما بصفته موظفاً فى تلك الهيئة أو المؤسسة.*
*فهذان المثالان والأمثلة الكثيرة على أنه يمكن أن يكون  للواحد أكثر من صفة، وعلى نفس القياس عليه أن يقال أن السيد المسيح له  المجد يعلم باليوم والساعة من حيث لاهوته ولا يعلم بهما من حيث ناسوته..  وعلى كل حال يعلم بهما حيث أنه لاهوته وناسوته متحدان معاً بغير افتراق ولا  إمتزاج ولا تغير ولا انفصال.. والناسوت وأن لم تكن له صفة العلم بذاته  ولكنه يعلم بصفة اتحاده باللاهوت الذى يفيض عليه العلم لأنه متحد به.*
*(17) "وقال اين وضعتموه" قالوا له يا سيد تعال وأنظر(1)*
*وهذا نص أيضاً جاء به آريوس ظناً منه أنه يمكنه أن  يعتمد عليه فى إثبات أن المسيح لا يعلم بالمكان الذى دفن فيه لعازر وهذا فى  نظر آريوس يعد نقصاً وبالتالى فهو مخلوق.*
*نقول أن المسيح له المجد يعلم بالقبر ومكانه.. ولكن لا  المعرفة الجسدية لأنه لم يذهب إلى القبر قبل ذلك ولا معرفة له بمكانه من  حيث ناسوته ولكنه يعلم بالقبر طبعاً ولا شك لأن لاهوته الذى يملأ السماء  والأرض كفيل بأن يجعله يعرف أين هو.. وإذا كان المسيح لاسمه السجود علم  بنثنائيل وقصته وهو طفل رضيع وضعته أمه فى تعريشة التينة إنقاذاً له من  عسكر هيردوس الذى كانوا يدخلون البيوت ليقتلوا الأطفال الرضعان من أبن  سنتين فما دون بل وسيدنا يقول لنثنائيل حين ألتقى به أول مرة قد رأيتك قبل  أن دعاك فيلبس وأنت تحت التينة رأيتك.. الأمر الذى أنتبه غليه نثنائيل وقال  على الفور: أنت ابن الله… فأجابه السيد قائلاً: هل آمنت لأنى قلت لك أنى رأيتك تحت التينة، سوف ترى أعظم من هذا.*
*نقول إذاً، كان لسيدنا علم بهذه الحادثة بل وقد رأى  نثنائيل كما صرح بفمه الطاهر وكانت الرؤيا بلاهوته لأنها لم تكن بالناسوت  فبالاحرى يعلم سيدنا بالقبر ومرة أخرى نقول أنه يعلم بالقبر من حيث لاهوته  القائم فيه والمتحد بناسوته.. ولكن هذه المعرفة ليس معرفة جسدية ولا تعتمد  بالرؤية العينية بعين الجسد.. ولا بالخبرة المادية، وإذا كان سيدنا يعلم  بالقبر من حيث لاهوته ولا يعلم بموضعه من حيث ناسوته فهو يشاء بتدبيره أن  يبرز نفسه جاهلاً بالمكان الذى دفن فيه العازر حتى يكشف صراحة عظمة المعجزة  عندما تتم وحتى لا يظن أحد من الناس أن هناك أتفاقاً بين المسيح له المجد  وبين عائلة لعازر.. ثم أنه بهذا السؤال وجه نظره وحركه إلى متابعته  وملازمته ومصاحبته إلى المكان الذى دفن فيه لعازر..*
*(18) "فلما خرج قال يسوع الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان وتمجد الله فيه"(1).*
*هذا النص ليس فيه شئ مما يمكن لآريوس أن يتخذه على أن  الابن مخلوق لأن هذه العبارة التى نطق بها مخلصنا فى علية صهيون وهو على  المائدة مع تلاميذه.. وبعد أن خرج يهوذا الاسخريوطى إلى حيث عقد الصفقة مع  الكتبة والفريسيين ومع رؤساء الكهنة حتى يسلم لهم المسيح معلمهم وسيدهم.*
*فالواضح أن سيدنا إذ أسلم للكهنة والفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة.. وهؤلاء أسلموه لبيلاطس ليسلمه للصلب.*
*والصلب هو العمل الفدائى الكفارى الذى تم فيه خلاص  البشرية.. كما تم فيه حكم الله على المسيح كبديل عن البشرية وفاد لها.. وفى  هذا كله تمجيد الله.. وكأن موت المسيح له المجد هو فى نفس الوقت بركة وخير  للبشرية.. وخلاص للانسانية من خطاياها.. وبعبارة أخرى أن الله يعمل الفداء  قد تمجد فى المسيح وهو بعينه الكلمة المتجسد..*
*سادساً: نصوص زعم آريوس على أن المسيح أقل من الآب*
*(19) "سمعتم أنى قلت لكم أنا أذهب ثم آتى إليكم ، لو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون لأنى قلت أمضى إلى الآب لأن ابى أعظم منى"(2).*
*فى زعم آريوس، أن هذا نص صريح على أن المسيح له المجد،  أقل من الآب.. وإذن فهو مخلوق ولكن قد ضل آريوس ضلالة بعيدة، لأنه على  طريقة الهراطقة عزل جزءاً من النص عن السياق العام.. وبهذا أتلق المعنى كل  الإتلاف.. وأضر بمغزى هذا الحديث المعزى.. فإن سيدنا له المجد كان فى مجال  تعزية تلاميذه عن مفارقته لهم.. وكان فى مجال تهدئة مشاعرهم وتطيب خواطرهم  وتطينهم بعبارات مهدئة معزية.*


*فهو يقول لهم.. سمعتم أنى قلت لكم أنا أذهب.. لو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون لأنى قلب أمضى إلى الآب..*
*وفى مجال التعزية يطلب منهم أن يفرحوا ولا يحزنوا إذا  فكروا فى الفارق بين ما هو عليه على الأرض من الذل والاهانه وعذاب لا سيما  أحداث الصليب وما تبعها ولازمها ولحقها من الام واحزان وأوجاع كثيرة حتى  قال مرة: نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت.. وبين ما سيكون عليه بعد أن يصعد إلى  السماء من مجد وكرامة لأنه بعد الصعود جلس فى الأهالى وفى أسمى مكان فى  السماء… هذا الفارق الضخم بينما كان عليه سيدنا من هوان وما سيصل إليه بالفعل بعد صعوده بالمجد…  هو نقطة العزاء التى ركز عليها سيدنا حديثه حتى يهدأ من روع تلاميذه الذين  فزعوا لسماعهم عن خبر مفارقته لهم وذهابه عنهم.. وإذن فالآب أعظم من الابن  لا فى الجوهر ولكن فى الحالة.. فالابن نزل إلى الأرض، وتجسد، وصلب وأهين  ومات.. وأما الآب ففى المجد.. والابن نفسه صعد إلى هذا المجد عينه الذى  أخلى نفسه عنه فترة ما.. نجد الآب إذن أعظم من الابن فى الحالة لا فى  الجوهر وكيف يكون الآب أعظم من الابن فى الجوهر أن هذا مستحيل لأن الاب  قائم مع الابن والروح القدس فى جوهر واحد.. ولا فرق بين الأقانيم لأنها  متساوية الكرامة والمجد وجميع الكمالات الإلهية وأن كانت متميزة فى الخواص  لكن الذات واحدة، والجوهر الإلهى واحد.*
*وسيدنا نفسه يقول لفيلبس حينما سأله أرنا الاب وكفانا  أجاب المخلص بعتاب بقوله: أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس؟  الذى رآنى فقد رأى الاب.. أنا والآب واحد.. إلى غيرها من النصوص الإلهية  التى تبّين أن الابن والآب جوهر واحد وان الابن والاب والروح قائم فى الذات  الواحدة.*
*وأنه لا تمايز بتاتاً بين الأقانيم فى الجوهر…*
*أما قوله: فالآب أعظم منى.. فالعظمة هنا تنسحب على  حالة الكرامة والمجد التى تركها الابن بسبب التجسد وعاد اليها بعد قيامته  وصعوده إلى السماء.. وكمثل توضيحى يمكن أن نقول أن الأم التى سافر ولدها  إلى بلد بعيد ليحصل على دراسة عليا وعلى درجة علمية أكبر أو على منصب أرفع  إذا بكت على فراق ولدها وعزاها أحد الناس عن هذا الفراق بقوله: لا تحزنى  أيتها الأم فإن ولدك هناك أعظم منه هنا.. فلا يفهم من هذا التعبير أن هذا  الولد صار فى بلد أجنبى أعظم فى طبيعته وجوهره منه فى وطنه.. ولكن ومعنى  العبارة أن ابنها صار فى حالة أعظم من الحالة التى كان عليها فى وطنه..  وهكذا يمكن أن يقال للأم التى فقدت ابنها بالموت أن ابنك قد صار إلى عالم  افضل، وأنه هناك أعظم منه هنا وهذا تعبير للدلالة على أن حالة ابنها وهو فى  العالم الآخر أعظم من حالته فى عالم الشقاء.*
*.. والخلاصة.. أن سيدنا حينما قال: أن أبى أعظم منى لم يكن كلامه فى مجال الإلهيات وانما كان فى مجال العزاء.*
*لم يكن كلامه عن الجوهر الإلهى وإنما كان كلامه عن  الفرق بين حالة الابن على الأرض وحالته فى السماء.. هذا الفرق الذى ذكره  للتلاميذ ليعزيهم عن مفارقته لهم.*
*(20) "ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض إلى  الساعة التاسعة.. ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلاً: "ايلى  ايلى لماذا شبقتنى أى الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى"(1).*
*هذا التعبير نطق به المسيح له المجد مردداً مطلع  المزمور الثانى والعشرين.. "الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى" وهو المزمور الذى نطق  به النبى بروح النبوه مفصلاً أحداث الصليب كما لو كان حاضراً بنفسه ساعة  إتمام الصلب.. ولكن يبقى السؤال كما هو لماذا يقول المسيح الهى إلهى لماذا  تركتنى؟ لأن هذه العبارة تثير صعوبتين الصعوبة الأولى: كيف يكلم المسيح  الله ويناديه قائلاً إلهى إلهى، والصعوبة الثانية، التى تثيرها هذه العبارة  هى صعوبة الترك.. فهل ترك اللاهوت الناسوت؟!! وهذا التعبير يستند إليه  أصحاب الطبيعتين من الرومانيين والخلقيدونيين بل والنساطره أيضاً.*
*أما عن الصعوبة الأولى.. فنجيب أن المسيح له المجد وأن  كان هو الله ظاهراً فى الجسد لكنه يمكنه أن يخاطب لاهوت الآب أو اللاهوت  المتحد به بقوله إلهى.. وهو نفسه قال لمريم المجدلية بعد القيامة لم أصعد  بعد إلى أبى وابيكم والهى والهكم.. كذلك ان اللاهوت هو اله الناسوت.. وأن  كان متحداً به فالمسيح من حيث هو إنسان يمكنه أن يخاطب اللاهوت سواء لاهوت  الاب وهو بعينه لاهوت الابن ولاهوت الروح القدس وهو اللاهوت الحال به  والمتحد به بقوله الهى..*
*لأن سيدنا أتخذ له ناسوتاً كاملاً من جسد ومن نفس  ناطقة كما يقول النبى أعددت لى جسداً وعلى هذا فناسوت المسيح ناسوت مخلوق  وخالقه هو اللاهوت المتحد به.. والذى يملأ السماء والأرض.. فإذا خاطب  اللاهوت فيخاطبه إلهى.. ولا صعوبه هنا لأن الناسوت كامل وله كل الصفات  الناسوتية.. والاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت لم يبطل صفات الناسوت ولم يعطل  صفات الناسوت وهو اتحاد بغير أختلاط ولا أمتزاج ولا تغير.*
*.. أما الصعوبة الثانية.. فتحل على أساس أن الترك  المشار إليه فى النص ليس تركاً جوهرياً وإنما هو ترك أدبى.. ونحن نؤمن أن  آلام الصليب وقعت على الناسوت فيزيقيا وفى نفس الوقت وقعت على اللاهوت  أدبياً.. وأن لم يكن فيزيقيا.. فمعنى العبارة إذن لماذا تركتنى للألم وهذا  تعبير للدلالة على شدة الآلام التى أحتملها المسيح له المجد وإنها كانت  آلاما حقيقية حتى دعته يصرخ من أجلها ويقول: لماذا تركتنى! كما قال من قبل:  أن أمكن أن تعبر عنى هذه الكأس.. ودليل أيضاً على أن سيدنا أخذ ناسوتاً  حقيقياً. وليس كما زعم أوطاخى وبعض الهراطقة أنه كان ناسوتاً خيالياً ويدل  أيضاً على أن الناسوت لا زال بعد اتحاده باللاهوت ناسوتاً كاملاً محتفظاً  بكل صفاته ولم يبطل الاتحاد شيئاً من صفات الناسوت… وهذا رد مناسب على  أوطاخى الذى زعم أن الناسوت قد ضاع فى اللاهوت واختلط به وامتزج فيه وامتص  فيه امتصاصاً كما يمتص أو تضيع نقطة من الخل فى المحيط.*
*فقوله إذن لماذا تركتنى معناه أن الالام شديدة ولذلك  يعبر عن شدتها وقسوتها بالعبارة.. لماذا تركتنى.. لكنه كما قلنا ترك أدبى  وليس تركاً جوهرياً.. نقول لا تركاً جوهرياً لانه لو أن اللاهوت فارق  الناسوت مفارقة جوهرية وجودية لكان معناه ان الفداء لم يتم وأن الصلب كان  صلباً واقعاً على الناسوت وحده.. ومن ثم.. لا يكون للصلب قيمة "كفارية  أبدية" كالتى صارت له بالفعل.. ولو ترك اللاهوت الناسوت تركاً جوهرياً  وجودياً لكان معناه أن الذى صلب من أجل البشر إنسان.. فكيف يقول الكتاب عن  دم المسيح أنه دم أزلى وأنه دم الله كما عبر الرسول بقوله كنيسة الله التى  أقتناها بدمه.. فإذا كان الدم موصوفاً بأنه دم الله فكيف يجوز ذلك ما لم  يكن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت ولم يتركه جوهرياً وانما تركه للالم بمعنى أن  اللاهوت لم يتدخل به ليبطل آلام الصليب أو تخفف منها وإنما توقف اللاهوت  عن التدخل فوقعت الآلام كاملة على الناسوت من غير تخفيف وعلى قول النبى  أشعياء: "الرب وضع عليه أثم جميعنا"..*
*ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد – آمين*​ 
*خطاب القديس أثناسيوس الرسول*​ *فى*​ *"الرد على الآريوسية"*​ *1-  معلوم تماماً أن كل الهرطقات التى جانبت الحقيقة قد أبتدعت حماقة أن كفرها  قد صار مشهوداً لكل منذ زمن طويل، وسوف نرى جلياً ويقيناً أن مبتدعيها قد  خرجوا منا كما كتب المغبوط يوحنا، والأن فان أراء هؤلاء الناس ليست بعد  متفقة معنا. ولهذا كما قال المخلص الذين لا يجمعون معى يغرقون مع الشيطان،  ملاحظين الذين يختبئون ليزرعوا زوانهم الخاص زوان الهلاك، ويضموا اليهم  الذين يهلكون، ولكن حيث أن أحدى هذه الهرطقات وأخرها وهى التى وكأنها تنبئ  بضد المسيح هذه التى تسمى الآريوسية. مخالفة وشريرة رأت أن أخواتها  السابقات قد أنكرت علانية فترددت أن تتكثف وتسترت فى كلمات الكتاب المقدس،  مثلها مثل أبيها الشيطان واقحمت نفسها الدخول إلى فردوس الكنيسة، ولأنها  تبدو شبيهة بالمسيحية قد أضلت بعض أشخاص أن يفتكروا فكراً ضد المسيح،  بأغراء من اختراعاتها لأنه ليس فيها شئ معقول لكنها قد خدعت بعض الجبال  الذين ليست لهم فقط آذان مخدوعة، بل وقد قبلوها وذاقوها كما فعلت حواء،  هؤلاء رأوا فى جهلهم أن هذه الهرطقة جميلة، وأعلنوا أنها مقبولة وقد رأيت  نفسى مضطراً، إلى أن أنفذ إلى مداخل هذه الهرطقة لأثبت مبلغ معارضتها  للعقل، حتى أن البعيدين عنها يظلون على بعدهم عنها والذين ضلوا بها يندمون  وإذ يفتحون عيون قلوبهم يفهمون أن الظلام ليس كالنور والكذب ليس كالحقيقة  كذلك هرطقة الآريوسيين ليست خيراً، ولكن حتى الذين يدعون مسيحيين قد ضلوا  بها ضلالاً بعيداً، كأنهم لم يقرأوا الكتب المقدسة ولم يعرفوا المسيحية  بتاتاً ولا الإيمان الذى فيها.*
*2- أجل، أى مشابهة يرونها بين الهرطقة وبين الإيمان  الصحيح، حتى يدعون جهلاً أن هؤلاء الناس لم يقولوا شيئاً رديئاً؟ حقاً كما  لو أنهم جعلوا من قيافا (رجلاً) مسيحياً، أو حسبوا يهوذا الخائن بين الرسل،  أو كأنهم يقولون أن الذين قبلوا باراباس بدلاً من المخلص لم يصنعوا شيئاً  رديئاً، أو جعلوا من هيميئايس والاسكندر قوماً علموا الناس تعليماً صحيحاً  ومن الرسول الذى تكلم ضدهما رجلاً كاذباً، لكن مسيحيا لا يتحمل كلاماً كهذا  وليس من يقول أن من يصنع أمراً كهذا ملهم بالروح لأن عندهم آريوس بدلاً من  المسيح مثل مانى عند المانويين، وبدلاً من موسى وغيره من الرجال القديسين  قد أكتشفوا من يسمى سوتاتس الذى يسخر منه اليونانيون الوثنيون أنفسهم وابنة  هيروديا: فأن اريوس حاكى النهج المخنث المنحل الذى نهجه الأول، فكتب هو  أيضاً ثاليات                 وهى (أشعار ماجنة هزلية)، كما قلد عن الثانية  رقصها، وكان يرقص ويلهو فيما هو يجدف على المسيح بحيث أن الذين سقطوا فى  هرطقته فقدوا العقل وصاروا يهذون حتى غيروا اسم "رب المجد" إلى شبه صورة  إنسان فاسد، وبدلاً من أن يسموا مسيحيين أصبحوا يسّمون آريوسيين، وهذه  علامة على كفرهم، والواقع أنهم لا ينتحلون أعذاراً. وعندما يلامون على أنهم  لا يفترون على من ليس مثلهم حتى يثبتوا أنه بنفس الطريقة يسمون هم أنفسهم  آريوسيين، فإذا كانوا لا يخجلون من أسمهم يمكنهم أن يسروا به، لكن لأنه  يخجلون منه لذلك يتعيرون أوانهم مجتمعين يفرون من كفرهم، لأن الشعب  "المسيحى" لم يتخذ أبداً اسم أساقفة، ولكن اسم الرب هذا الذى نؤمن به: أن  الرسل المغبوطين كانوا معلمينا وخّدام انجيل المخلص ولم نأخذ اسمنا منهم،  وإنما تبعاً للمسيح نسمى نحن مسيحيين فالذين يتخذون من آخر أصل الإيمان  الذى يعتقدون فيه، فمنه والحالة هذه "يحملون الاسم" كأنهم أصبحوا ملكاً له.*
*3- وعلى ذلك حيث أننا جميعاً مسيحيون، ونسمى بالمسيح  مسيحيين، فماركيون وهو مبتدع هرطقة، قد طرد قديماً (من الكنيسة) وهؤلاء،  الذين بقوا مع هذا الذى طرده، ظلوا مسيحيين، هؤلاء الذين تبعوا ماركيون لا  يسمون بعد مسيحيين، بل من ثم ماركيونيين وبالمثل فالنتينوس وباسيليدس ومانى  وسيمون الساحر قد أعطوا نصيباً من أسمهم لمن تبعوهم، فالبعض سموا  فالنتينين والآخرون باسيليديين وغيرهم مانويين وهؤلاء سيمونيين وغيرهم  فريجيين من فريجيا، والذين من نوفات نوافتين، وبالمثل أيضاً مالاتيوس الذى  طرده بطرس الأسقف والشهيد، سمى أتباعه لا مسيحيين بل ملاتيين وبالمثل أيضاً  عندما طرد المغبوط الكسندروس آريوس، فالذين بقوا مع الاسكندر ظلّوا  مسيحيين، والذين خرجوا (من الكنيسة) مع آريوس تركوا لإتباع الاكسندر اسم  مخلصنا، وأما هم فتسموا من ذلك الوقت آريوسيين وهذا هو الواقع أيضاً بعد  موت الاسكندر، أن الذين دخلوا فى شركة مع أثناسيوس الوارث لكرسيه، والذين  أثناسيوس نفسه فى شركة معهم، يحرصون على نفس الصورة، فليس منهم من يتخذ  أسمه من أسمهم. ولكن مرة أخرى أن الكل يحمل الاسم المألوف عند المسيحيين،  لأنه مع أن لنا خلفاء لمعلمينا ومع أننا أصبحنا نحن مستمعين لهم كما هو  تعليم المسيح الذى قبلناه منهم، ألا أننا لا نسمى ألا مسيحيين. أما بالنسبة  للذين يتبعون الهراطقة، حتى لو كان لهم خلفاء كثيرون جداً ألا أنهم يحملون  على كل حال اسم مبتدع الهرطقة، أن أريوس قد مات، وكثيرون من أتباعه خلفوه،  ومع ذلك فأن من يتبعون تعليم آريوس يسمّون أريوسيين، ولنا على ذلك برهان  واضح: فمن كانوا هيلّينيين، ولكنهم الان قد جاءوا الى الكنيسة تاركين  خرافاتهم الهلينية لا يتخذون أسم الذين يجحدونهم وإنما اس المخلّص، وبدأ  الهيلينيون يسمون مسيحيين. والذين يذهبون إلى هذه (الهرطقات) أو كل الذين  من الكنيسة ينضمون إلى الهرطقة، يتركون اسم المسيح، ومنذ ذلك الحين يسمون  آريوسيين، حيث أنه ليس لهم بعد إيمان المسيح بل قد اصبحوا وارثين لحماقة  آريوس.*
*4- كيف أذن يكونون مسيحيين، من ليسوا مسيحيين ولكن من  أشياع آريوس؟ أوكيف يصبحون من الكنيسة الجامعة من زعزعوا الإيمان الرسولى،  وجعلوا أنفسهم (مخترعين شروراً) وأباطيل، وقد تركوا كلمات الكتب المقدسة  ودعوا مثاليات أريوس وهى حكمة باطلة؟ وفى هذه الحالة يقال أنهم ينادون  بهرطقة باطلة، ومما يدعوا إلى الدهشة أن كثيرين من الكتّاب وضعوا عدداً من  التصانيف والعظات على العهدين القديم والجديد لكننا لم نجد عند أى منهم  ثالبة، ولا حتى عند الهيلينيين الكيسيين. لكن توجد فقط عند الذين يحفظون  هذه (الأغانى) يرددونها فى الولائم مع التصفيق بالأيادى والدعايات بين  الأطفال ليضحكوا الآخرين، فهذا الآريوس الغريب لا يحاكى شيئاً حسناً، بل  وأنه يجهل أمور الكياسة، وقد سرق أموراً كثيرة من الهرطقات الأخرى فهو  يحاكى دعايات سوتاتيس فقط.. فماذا كان عليه أن يفعال، حيث أنه أراد أن يرقص  مخالفاً للمخلّص، إلا أن يفسر كلمات كفره الدنيئة الساقطة، بأعضائه  الواهنة الخامدة، حتى أنه طبقاً لقول الحكمة: يعرف الإنسان من كلامه الذى  يخرج منه، وهذا يكشف بالمثل ما فى نفس الكاتب من تخنث وما فى روحه من فساد،  والواقع أن الشقى لم يفلت من نظرات الناس، لكنه بقدر ما تلّوى كثيراً إلى  أعلى والى أسفل على نحو الحيّة، قد سقط فى خطأ الفريسيين: الذين إذ أحبوا  الظلم تظاهروا بأنهم يعتمدون على أنهم قد تهذبوا بكلمات الناموس ويريدون أن  ينكروا الرب المنتظر والذى جاء، يتظاهرون بذكر الله ولكنهم قد سقطوا فى  التجديف إذ يقولون "لماذا وأنت إنسان، تجعل نفسك الها"(1) وتقول أنا والاب واحد(2)  وبالمثل فأن أريوس الكاذب والسوتاتى يدعى أنه يتكلم عن الله، مورداً أقوال  الكتاب المقدس، لكنه مقتنع من كل وجه أنه آريوس الملحد الذى ينكر الابن،  وبعده بين المخلوقات.*
*5- وهذه هى فاتحة التالية الآريوسية، وترّهاتها على  نحو النساء، وطريقتين: "بحسب إيمان مختارى الله، الذين لهم معرفة الله،  الاطفال القديسين، الأبرار، الذين قبلوا روحاً إلهياً مقدساً، هذا الذى  تلقنته، أنا، ممن نالوا نصيباً من الحكمة الفرحين، المتعلمين من الله،  والحكماء فى كل شئ. على اثرهم جئت سالكاً فى الإيمان عينه ،انا الذى اختبأت  (فى حبائلى ) والذى تألمت كثيراً من اجل مجد الله. واذ قد تعلمت من الله  فانى عرفت الحكمة والعلم .*
*   أما عن الانتقادات التى ابتدعها فى هذا (الكتاب)  ،وهى انتقادات معيبة جداً ،ومليئة من الروائح الكريهة فهى :"أن الله لم يكن  دائماً أبا،ولكن كان هناك وقت كان الله فيه وحده ولم يكن أبا فيما بعد.  والابن لم يكن كائناً كل الزمان : من حيث ان كل شىء قد كان (قد خلق)و(خرج)  من العدم ،وحيث أن كل الأشياء مخلوقه ومصنوعة ،فكلمة الله نفسه كان و(قد  خلق) من العدم وكان ثمت وقت لم يكن فيه موجوداً، وأنه لم يكن كائناً قبل ان  يوجد. لكن له أيضاً أبتداء فى خلقته .لأنه يقول، كان الله موجوداً وحده  ولكن لم يكن الكلمة او الحكمة موجوداً ثم عندما اراد ان يخلقنا صنع موجوداً  ما وسماه الكلمة، والابن، والحكمة، لكى يصنعنا بواسطته .*
*وعلى ذلك ناك حكمتان ،على قوله :الواحدة خاصة بالله  وتوجد معه .والابن حيث انه قد كان (وقد خلق) فى هذه الحكمة بما انه شريك  معها ،قد اتخذ فقط اسم الحكمة واسم الكلمة.لأنه، على قوله، "الحكمة" قد  وجدت عن طريق حكمة الله، وبواسطة أرادة الله. كذلك يقول أن هناك كلمة أخر  فى الأب (غير)الأبن وأنه لأن الأبن يأخذ من هذا الكلمة، فالله بفضل النعمة  أيضاً سماه كذلك كلمة وأبن. ثم أن هناك مغالطة مطابقة لهرطقتهم تظهر من  كتابتهم الأخرى: هناك كثير من القوى،الواحدة، قوة الله وهى خاصة بالطبع،  وهى سرمدية. والمسيح ليس قوة الله الحقيقية لكنه واحد من قوتين..(وحتى  الدوده ليست قوة فحسب لكنها ذاتها سميت عظيمة).*
*6ـ والقوى الأخرى متعددة ومشابهة للأبن، عنها يتكلم داود عندما يرنم (قائلاً) …  رب القوات". والكلمة ذاته، عرضة للتغير يطبعه، شأنه فى ذلك شأننا جميعاً.  لكنه يظل خيراً صالحاً بمحض إرادته طالما شاء هو ذلك. لكنه إذا أراد يقدر  أن يتغير تماماً مثلنا، حيث أنه من طبيعة خاضعة  للتغير وهذا فى الواقع هو  السبب فى أن الله وقد سبق فرأى أنه سيكون خيراً، أعطاه سلفاً هذا المجد  الذى كان سيكون له أيضاً بسبب فضيلته هكذا سبق الله فعلم بما صار عليه هو  الأن. *
*وقد تجاسر آريوس على القول بأن الكلمة ليس إلهاً  حقيقياً، وأنه وأن كان يسمّى الهاً على الحقيقة، أنه من قبل المشاركة فى  النعمة، تسمّى (الكلمة) بأسم الله كما هو الحال بالنسبة لكل القوى الأخرى.  وكما أن كل الموجودات غريبة فى جوهرها عن (جوهر) الله ومتباينه عنه، هكذا  الكلمة غريب عن جوهر الاب وعن سرمديته ،ومختلف عنه من كل وجه وهو ينتمى على  الخصوص الى المصنوعات و المخلوقات ،وهو واحد منها وزيادة على ذلك فإن  أريوس وهو الوارث لسفاهة ابليس قد وضع ثاليته أن الاب يعلو على ادراك  الابن، وأن الابن لا يستطيع أن يرى أباه أو أن يعرفه معرفة كاملة: فما  يعرفه (الابن) وما يراه، يعرفه ويراه حسب قواه الخاصة، كما أننا نحن أيضاً  نعرف (الأشياء) حسب قوانا الخاصة. والحق، عند آريوس، أن الابن لا يعرف الآب  معرفة صحيحة فمقدرته على الفهم ناقصة. وليس ذلك فقد بل أن الابن نفسه لا  يعرف أيضاً جوهر ذاته. ويقول آريوس أن ذوات الاب والابن والروح القدس  منفصلة بالطبيعة ومختلفة، ومتمايزة، ولا شركة بينها، وكما أعلن الابن نفسه  أنها مختلفة تماماً وإلى ما لا نهاية له عن بعضها بعضاً، فى جوهرها وفى  مجدها. وعلى ذلك فالكلمة غريبة تماماً عن الاثنين الاخرين، عن الابن وعن  الروح القدس، من حيث المشابهة فى المجد، والمشابهة فى الذات. هذه العبارات  نطق بها آريوس الكافر وأعلن أن الكلمة منفرد فى ذاته وان الابن ليس له أدنى  شركة مع الأب. فهذه بعض الترهات التى توجد فى رسالة أريوس التى توجب  السخرية.*
*7-                          فمن يسمع أذن مثل هذه  الكلمات، ونغمة هذه الثالية، ولا يملك بحق وكلّ الحق، شعور الكره نحو أريوس  الذى جعل من هذه الأمور الخطيرة، لهواً فى الأماكن العامة؟ ومن لا يرى أن  (أريوس) لم يفعل إلا أن يتظاهر بأنه يدعو الله وأنه يتكلم عن الله كالحية  التى أشارت على حواء؟ ومن يواصل القراءة ولا يرى كفره، كما خدعت الحّية  المرأة بحيلتها؟ ومن لا يندهش من هذه التجاديف؟ وكما يقول النبى "السماء قد  ارتجفت"(1)  والأرض قد أرتعدت لمخالفة الناموس. أن الشمس التى غضبت ولم ترض عن  الاهانات التى لحقت بجسد سيدنا جميعاً، الذى أحتمل الالام بإرادته عنا،  فزاغت وسترت أشعتها، قد جعلت من هذا اليوم يوماً لا شمس فيه أما من جهة  تجاديف أريوس فكيف لا تصاب الطبيعة البشرية كلها بالخرس، وكيف لا تطمس  أذنيها، ولا تغلق عينيهما، حتى لا تستطيع أن تسمع هذه الأشياء أو ترى من  كتبها؟ والرب نفسه كيف لا يصرخ بحق على هؤلاء الزنادقة الجاحدين بجميله  ويقول ما سبق النبى هوضع فقاله: ويل لهم لأنهم هربوا عنى، تبالهم لأنهم  أذنبوا إلى. أنا أفتديتهم وهم تكلّموا علّى بكذب(1) ويقول أيضاً بعد ذلك بقليل، "وهم يفكرون علّى بالشر يرتدون نحو العدم"(2)  والواقع أنهم إذ قد أرتدوا عن كلمة الله الكائن وأختلفوا من لا وجود له قد  سقطوا فى العدم. ولهذا فأن المجمع المسكونى قد طرد آريوس من الكنيسة لأنه  تكلم بهذه الأمور وقطعه عن شركتها. فلم يؤيد (المجمع) كفره، ومنذ ذلك الحين  حكم على خطأ آريوس بأنه هرطقة، هرطقة أحتوت على شئ زاد على الهرطقات  الأخرى، لأنها قد سميت أيضاً مضادة للمسيح، وأعتبرت منبئة بالدجال. وهو كما  قلت سابقاً، حكم صارم على الهرطقة الكافرة، يكفى ليقنع جميع الناس بالهرب  منها. ومع ذلك، هناك أشخاص يقال أنهم مسيحيون، جهلاً أو رياء، (يزعمون) أن  الهرطقة ليست شراً مشكوكاً فيها من جهة الحقيقة، ويسمعون أتباعهم مسيحيين  وأذن فلنمتحن هؤلاء بقدر طاقتنا ولنكشف شر الهرطقة فربما يخجلون ويهتدون،  وينجون منها "كما من وجه الحية".*
*8- على ذلك، فلأن (اريوس) قد أودع ثاليته كثيراً من  كلمات الكتب المقدسة، فجعلوا من تجاديفه مدائح من كل نوع وقد شاهدوا أن  يهود اليوم يقرأون الناموس والأنبياء، فهم أيضاً لهذا السبب سينكرون المسيح  معهم ثم سمعوا ما قيل أن المانويين أيضاً يرددون (يتلون) بعض أجزاء من  الأناجيل، سينكرون معهم الناموس والأنبياء. وإذا كانوا عن جهل يرسمون  ويقولون أمثال هذه الجاهلات، فيأخذون من الكتب المقدسة ما استخرجه الشيطان  نفسه، مبتدع الهرطقات، بسبب نتانة خبثه، من الكتب المقدسة، حتى يستروها وإذ  يزرع سمومه، ويخدع البسطاء وبهذا الأسلوب عينه خدع حواء، وأضل الهراطقة  الأخرين وهكذا أيضاً قد حرض الآن أريوس على الكلام وعلى أن يقول لنفسه أنه  نهض يقاوم الهرطقات حتى يخفى إدخال هرطقته الخاصة، ولكن على الرغم من ذلك  لم يخف شره. لأنه لما كفر بكلمة الله تجرد فى الحال من كل الفضائل، وظهر  للجميع أنه أنكر (الأقنومين) الاخرين أيضاً، وأنه لا يفكر بشئ من الحق  أبداً وأنه كان يتصنع. كيف يتكلم بالحق عن الآب من ينكر الابن الذى خّبرنا  عن الآب؟ أو كيف يفكر بالصواب عن الروح من يجدف على الكلمة الذى أرسل  الروح؟ وكيف يؤمن به من إذا تكلم عن القيامة ينكر أن المسيح صار من أجلنا  "البكر بين الأموات"؟ وكيف إذن ينكر ولادة الابن من الاب شرعاً وحقاً ولا  يخطأ أيضاً فى مجيئه بالجسد؟ لأن اليهود قديماً أنكروا الكلمة وقالوا "ليس  لنا ملك ألا قيصر" فحرموا من كل شئ مرة أخرى، وتجردوا" من نور الصباح، ومن  رائحة الزيت" ومن معرفة النبوة ومن الحق ذاته، والان أنهم لا يفهمون شيئاً،  مثلهم مثل "من يمشئ فى الظلمات، من فى الحق فهم مثل هذه الأمور أبداً؟ أو  من اين أو ممن يفهم المتسلقون ومأجورو الهراطقة مثل هذه الأمور؟ من كلمهم  هكذا عندما تعمدوا؟ ومن قال لهم وإذا توقفتم عن "عبادة الخليقة تعودون من  جديد إلى عبادة من صنع وخلق"؟ أو أنهم اعترفوا هم أيضاً بأنهم سمعوا مثل  هذه الأشياء لأول مرة، وأنهم لا ينكرون أن هذه الهرطقة غريبة ولم يأت من  أباء الكنيسة، وما لا يأتى من الأباء هو ابتداء حديث وهو شئ آخر كما تكلم  المغبوط بولس، فى الأيام الأخيرة سيرتد قوم عن الإيمان الصحيح تابعين  أرواحاً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين"(1) وأنصرفوا عن الحق؟.*
*9- لأننا نحن نأخذ من الكتب المقدسة ما يؤيد الإيمان التقوى، ونحن نضع "المصباح على المنارة"(2)  قائلين: الابن بالطبيعة هو الابن الحقيقى والابن الخاص للآب، وهو يتصل على  الخصوص بجوهره وحمته، وهو الابن الوحيد والكلمة الحقيقى، وهو وحده من  الله، ليس هو مخلوقاً أو مصنوعاً لكنه على وجه الدقة مولود من ذات جوهر  الأب، فهو إله حقيقى، مساو فى الجوهر للاب الحقيقى. أما للموجودات الأخرى  فقد قال عنها "أنا قلت، أنكم آلهة" ولها فقد هذه النعمة من الأب بمشاركة  الكلمة عن طريق الروح. لأنه هو (الابن) رسم جوهر الاب، نور من نور، قوة  حقيقة وصورة حقيقة لذات جوهر الاب. وهذا أيضاً ما قاله الرب" من رآنى فقد  رأى أبى "أنه كائن فى كل الأوقات ولم يكن ثمت وقت لم يكن هو فيه موجوداً.  لأنه لما كان الاب أزلياً، فكلمته كذلك أزلى، وحكمته. لكن ما الذى أتوا به  إلينا فى ثاليتهم الفاسدة؟ أو ما الذى بدأوا بقراءته فيها محاكين مؤلفها..  وما الذى أخذوه عنها غير هذا: "أن الله لم يكن دائماً هو الاب بل أصبح كذلك  فيما بعد، والابن لم يكن موجوداً كل الزمان لأنه لم يوجد قبل أن يخلق. أنه  ليس من الاب، لكنه هو نفسه تكون من العدم. هو لا يتصل على الدقة بجوهر  الاب. أنه مخلوق ومصنوع والمسيح ليس هو الاله الحقيقى. ولقد صار هو نفسه  ألهاً بالمشاركة ان الابن لا يعرف الاب معرفة تامة والابن لا يرى الاب رؤية  كاملة. والكلمة لا يفهم الاب ولا يعرفه معرفة تامة. فكلمة الاب الحقيقى  والوحيد ليس هو نفسه، لكنه بالاسم فقط قد تسمى الكلمة والحكمة، كما بالنعمة  قد تسمى الابن والقدرة. أنه ليس كالاب لا يعتوره تغيير، لكن طبيعته متغيرة  كالمخلوقات، ويعوزه الفهم ليعرف الاب معرفة كاملة". أن قولهم هذا هرطقة  غريبة ليس لها حتى المظاهر، لكنها دائما تخترع القول على من هو كائن بأنه  ليس كائنا، وليس لها أبدا ألا أن تفترح تحت ستار مديح، فإذا كان يطلب من  أحد من الناس تعرض عليه قضيتان.. أو بالاحرى ما يقولونه هم أنفسهم، وهم  المتسلقون بالكفر: ما هو الاليق بالتفكير من جهة الله؟ هل الكلمة هو الله؟  نحن نطالبكم: أجيبوا لأنه بهذا يعرف الجميع قضيتين: فما هو اللائق أن يقال؟  كان هناك وقت لم يكن فيه (الابن) موجوداً أو كان موجودا كل الزمان؟… هل  أنه لا يساوى الآب فى الجوهر أم أنه يساوى الاب ويتعلق به على وجه دقيق؟ هل  أنه مخلوق أم أن الخلائق قد صنعت به؟ هل هو كلمة الاب أم أن هناك آخر  خارجاً عنه، وأنه بهذا الفعل الاخر وبحكمه أخرى قد خلق هو، وأنه هو وحده  الذى يحمل أسم الكلمة والحكمة، وأنه يشارك فى هذه الحكمة الأخرى ويأتى  بعدها؟.*
*10-   من أين أذن هذه الأقوال التى يتكلم بها هذا  الانسان عن إله مبيناً أن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الله وابن الاب؟ إذاً لم يكن  المخلّص هو الله، ولا الكلمة ولا الابن، فأنتم أحراراً أن تقولوا ما  يرضيكم، مثلكم مثل المهلينيين واليهود الآن. لكن إذا كان هو كلمة الله  والابن الحقيقى والهاً  (مولوداً) من إله "ومبارك على الكل إلى الأبد"(1)  ، أليس يليق بتلك الممزاعم أن تباد وتمحى، وكذلك الأقوال الأخرى وثالية  الآريوسيين أيضاً، بإعتبارها صورة مليئة بالشر والكفر؟ أن من يقع بها (بهذه  الثالية) لا يعرف أن "بقربها يهلك العمالقة، ويلتقون بفخاخ الجحيم"(2)  وهذا يعرفونه بأنفسهم ويخبئونه كما يفعل المخادعون. أنهم لا يجرؤون على  مثل هذه الأقوال لكنهم يصرخون بأقوال غيرها تقرب منها. لأنهم إذا قالوها  سيحتقرون. وإذا أقروا بها، ستتعبهم البراهين المستقاه من الكتب المقدسة.  لهذا مثلهم فى الواقع مثل "أبناء هذا الدهر"(3) الذين أضاءوا بالشر مصباحهم المزعوم بزيت "الزيتونة البرية"(4) وخوفاً من أن ينطفئ سريعاً كما قيل "نور الأشرار ينطفئ"(1) فهم يخفونه، "تحت مكيال"(2)  الرياء، ويتكلمون عن أشياء أخرى، ويهددون أعتماداً على الأصدقاء وخوف  قسطنس حتى أن الرياء والتوعدات تمنع الذين يأتون إليهم من أن يروا دنس  الهرطقة. أفليست الهرطقة إذن جديرة بكل كراهية حيث أنها لا تجد جرأة عند  أخص أتباعها الذين يخفونها ويغذونها كحية؟ لأنهم من أين قد أبتدعوا هذه  الأقوال المفلسة؟ وممن استقوا أمثال هذه الأمور التى يجرؤون على قولها؟  أنهم لم يستقوها من انسان: فهم لا يستطيعون أن يذكروا اسم أحد سلمها إليهم.  فمن من بين الناس يونانياً كان أو بربرياً يجرؤ على القول بأن الله مخلوق  من المخلوقات، وأنه لم يكن موجوداً قبل أن يخلق؟ أو من لا يؤمن بالله  المسيح الذى إليه وجه الله الاب الكلام فقال "هذا هو ابنى الحبيب"(3) مدعياً أنه ليس ابناً بل مخلوقاً؟.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أبريل 2011)

*أن الكتب المقدسة لا تعطيهم عذراً. أنها كثيراً ما   تبيّن، وها نحن نبين الان، أن هذا التعاليم غريبة عن الأقوال الالهية، فلم   يبق إذن إلا أن نقول أن هذه الحماقات مستقاه من الشيطان. أنه هو وحده الذى   بذرها. على ذلك فلنقاومه أنه هو الذى يجب علينا أن نصارعه، حتى أنه  بمعونة  الرب، وبإعتبار قهر الشيطان وهزيمته يخجلون أن يروا من بذر الهرطقة  فيهم قد  أصابه الخرس ثم يعلمون، ولو بعد حين، أنهم كأريوسيين أصبحوا غير  مسيحيين.*
*لقد قلتم وتؤكدون، بتحريض من الشيطان، أنه كان ثمت وقت   لم يكن فيه الابن موجوداً: وهذا هو اللباس الأول لحماقتكم الذى يجب أن   تتجردوا عنه. فإذا كان هناك وقت لم يكن الابن فيه موجوداً، قولوا ما هو   أيها المجدفون والكافرون. فإذا قلتم أن الأب كان فيه موجوداً، فإنه تجديف   أعظم، فلا يجوز أن يقال أنه كان هناك وقت.. لأنه موجود دائماً، وحاضر الآن   وكائن فى نفس الوقت مع الابن، وهو هو عينه الكائن، والآب هو آب للابن.  فإذا  قلتم كان هناك زمن كان الابن فيه موجوداً ولم يكن هو فيه موجوداً،  فالجواب  أحمق، ولا معنى له فكيف يمكن أن يكون هو نفسه موجوداً، وليس هو؟  لقد  أرتبكتم الان، ويلزمكن أن تقولوا أنه كائن ثمت زمن، مدة من الزمن، حيث  لم  يكن الكلمة موجوداً، وهذا ما يدل عليه بالطبع تعبيركم "زمن". وما  قتلموه  كذلك فى كتاباتكم: أن الابن لم يكن موجوداً قبل أن يخلق هو نفس  القول: أن  كان هناك وقت، لم يكن فيه موجوداً: هذا وذاك يشير إلى وجود زمن  سابق على  الكلمة، فمن أين أبتدعتم هذا؟ ولم كالأمم "ارتجحتم صلفاً،  وتفكرتم  بالأباطيل ضد الرب وضد مسيحه"(1)   فليس سفر من الكتب المقدس يتكلم هكذا عن المخلص، بل بالحرى تتكلم الكتب   المقدسة دائماً عن أزليته وعن أنه كائن مع الاب كل حين: فى البدء كان   الكلمة، وكان الكلمة عند الله(2)، والكلمة كان هو الله" وسفر الرؤيا يتكلم على هذا النحو: "الكائن والذى كان والذى يأتى"(3)   فمن هذا الذى ينزع الأزلية عن الكائن" وعن الذى كان"؟ بهذا ناقض بولس   اليهود إذ كتب فى رسالته إلى الرومانيين، يقول "منهم (أتى) المسيح حسب   الجسد، الكائن على الكل بالاله المبارك فى الدهور"(4) ولا فحام الهلينيين قال "لأن (كمالاته) غير المنظورة ترى منذ خلق العالم بواسطة أعماله، وقوته الأزلية ولاهوته"(5)   وبولس يبين "ما هى قوة الله" إذ يقول "المسيح قوة الله وحمة الله". وإذ   يتكلم هكذا فإنه لا يعين الاب، كما تهمسون كثيراً الواحد للاخر قائلاً أن   الاب هو قوته الأزلية الأبدية، ليس الأمر كذلك لأنه لم يقل "الله نفسه هو   القوة، بل "له القوة" أنه واضح لعيون الجميع أنه ليس له هو نفسه لكن ليست   قوة الله بعد. أقرأوا تثمة النص، وأهتدوا الى الرب والروح وسترون أن   الإشارة تنطبق على الابن.*
*11-   والواقع أن القديس بولس إذ ذكر الخليقة، تناول   أيضاً على التوالى القوة الخالقة فى الخليقة وهى كلمة الله" هذا الذى به   كان كل شئ". فإذا كانت الخليقة تكفى بمفردها وبذاتها، وبدون الابن، لمعرفة   الله فلنحذر لئلا نزلّ، فنظن أيضاً أن الخليقة قد صنعت بدون الابن. لكن  إذا  كانت بالابن مخلوقة وإذا كانت كل الأشياء تقوم فيه(6)،   فبالضرورة أن من يرى الخليقة يرى الكلمة الذى خلقها أيضاً، وبه أيضاً  يبدأ  أن يدرك الاب، وإذا كان كما يقول المخلص "ليس أحد يعرف الاب إلا  الابن،  ومن يعلن له الابن(7)، وإذا كان فيلبس الذى قال له "ارنا الاب"(8) لم يجبه قائلاً أنظر إلى الخليقة بل "أن من رآنى فقد رأى الاب"(9)   فمن اللائق أن بولس الذى وبخ الهيلنيين، ملاحظاً إنسجام الخليقة ونظام   (الخليقة)، على أنهم لا يتأملون فى الكلمة الخالق الذى هو فى الخليقة، لأن   المخلوقات تعلن عن خالقها، لكى يعرفكم بهذا بالإله الحقيقى، ويجعلكم  تكّفون  عن عبادة المخلوقات، من اللائق أن يقول قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته(1)   حتى نستدل على الابن أن الكتبة القديسين الذين يقولون "الذى هو قبل   الدهور" و"الذى به صنع الدهور" يبشرون بأن الابن موجود كل آن وجوداً   سرمدياً، بما يؤيد لاهوته، لأن أشعياء يقول: "الله السرمدى الذى خلق أطراف   الأرض وسوسنة كانت تقول "الله السرمدى" وكتب باروخ "سأصرخ نحو السرمدى فى   أيامى" وبعد قليل يقول "لأننى أترجى المخلص السرمدى وفرحاً يأتينى من   البار".*
*يقول الرسول أيضاً فى رسالته إلى العربانيين "هذا الذى هو اشعاع مجده ورسم جوهره(2).   وداؤد يغنى من جهته فى المزمور 89 قائلاً: "أن جلال الرب علينا" وفى  النور  سنعاين النور" فمن هو عديم الفهم فيجادل فى أن الابن موجود فى كل  حين؟؟ من  فى الواقع قد رأى النور خارجاً عن البهاء والجلال، فيقول عن  الابن "أنه  كان وقت لم يكن الابن فيه موجوداً إذ أنه لم يكن موجوداً قبل  أن يولد"؟  والكلمات التى يوجهها إلى الابن فى المزمور 144 "حكمك هو حكم كل  الدهور" لا  تسمع بتاتاً بتصور لحظة لم يكن الكلمة فيها موجوداً. لأنه إذا  كانت كل  برهة تقاس فى الدهور، وإذا كان الكلمة ملكاً وخالقاً لكل الدهور  وأنه لم  تكن ثمة قبله، فإنه من الجنون أن يقال أنه كان هناك وقت لم يكن  الكلمة فيه  موجوداً وأن الابن جاء من العدم. عندما قال الرب نفسه "أنا هو  الحق" ولم  يقل "أننى صنعت حقاً بل أنه دائماً يستعمل التعبير أنا هو "أنا  هو الراعى"  أنا هو النور" وأيضاً "ألستم تدعوننى السيد والمعلم؟ حسناً  تقولون لأننى  أنا هو "فمن يسمع من الله هذه الكلمة وإذا كان الحكمة، كلمة  الاب هو الذى  ينطق بها عن نفسه، فمن يتردد فى أنها الحق ولا يسلم مباشرة  بأن "أنا هو"  تدل على سرمدية الابن وأنه لا بداية له وأنه سابق على كل  الدهور؟ *
*13- والكتب المقدسة إذ تتكلم عن الابن، تنسب إليه   السرمدية. وأما العبارات التى يستعملها الآريوسيون "أنه لم يكن موجوداً   "قبل" وعندما"، فهى الكلمات التى تستعملها الكتب المقدسة فيما يتصل   بالمخلوقات.*
*عندما تكلم موسى عن خلقة عالمنا قال "وكل نبات الحقل،   قبل أن يسير على الأرض، وكل عشب الحقل قبل أن ينبت، لأن الله لم يكن قد   أسقط مطراً على الأرض، ولم يكن هناك إنسان ليعمل الأرض، وفى سفر التثنية   "عندما قسم العالى الاسم" قال الرب بفمه "لو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون بما   قلته أنى أمضى إلى الآب، لأن أبى أعظم منى. والان قد نبهتكم بهذا قبل أن   يكون، حتى إذا صار هذا تؤمنون"(1)   وأما عن الخليقة فقد قال بفم سليمان: "قبل أن يكون الأول، وقبل أن يخلق   اللجج. قبل أن تنفجر ينابيع المياه، وقبل أن تتثبت الجبال، قبل التلال   ولدنى(2)، وقبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن"(3) وقال عن أرمياء "قبلما صورتك فى البطن، عرفتك"(4)   وداؤد يغنى قائلاً: "يارب ملجأ كنت لنا جيلاً فجيل يا رب، قد كنت لنا  ملجأ  الأجيال من قبل أن تثبت الجبال وتخلق الأرض والكون، أنت كائن منذ  الأزل،  وغلى نهاية الدهور"(5) وفى سفر دانيال "صرخت سوسنة بصوت عظيم وقالت: يا إله السماء الذى تعرف السرائر، والذى تعلم كل الأشياء قبل أن تكون(6)   وعلى ذلك فالتعبيرات "لم يكن ثمة زمن" و "قبل أن يكون" ومتى"، وكل   التعبيرات المماثلة، يليق أن تقال عن مخلوقات مصنوعة، ومكّونة من العدم،   لكنها جميعاً غير الكلمة فتأملوا، أن هذا ينطبق على المصنوعات، أما عن   الابن فالكتب المقدسة تستخدم لفظ "دائماً". وعلى ذلك فإن الكلمة لم يخلق من   العدم، وليس الكلمة أبداً واحداً من المخلوقات، لكنه صورة الأب، والكلمة   الأزلى، ولم يكن ثمة زمن لم يكن هو فيه موجوداً، لكنه كائن دواماً لأن   النور أزلى كما أن اشعاعه أزلى، فلماذا إذن تفترضون أن هناك سنوات قبل   الابن، ولماذا تجدفون على الكلمة (فتجعلونه يجئ) بعد سنوات، مع أنه هو عينه   الذى صنع الدهور؟ وعلى العموم، كيف يكون ثمت زمن أو دهر لم يكن الكلمة قد   ظهر فيه بعد، الكلمة الذى به كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان، ولماذا   بالإشارة إلى الأزمنة، لا تقولون بوضوح: كان هناك فسحة من الزمن، فيه لم   يكن قد وجد، لكنكم تخفون تعبير "زمن" لتخدعوا البسطاء، أنكم تخفون آرائكم   بالتمام لكنكم حتى لو أخفيتموها، لا يمكنكم أن تتجاهلوها: أنها أزمنة   تعينونها إذ تقولون كان هناك وقت لم يكن هو فيه موجوداً أو من قبل أن يولد.*
*14 – هذا وأنهم يمعنون فى سفاهتهم إذ يقولون إذا لم   يكن هناك وقت لم يكن الأبن فيه غير موجود وإذا كان الأبن أزلياً وكائناً مع   الأب كل حين، فأنتم أيها الخصوم الحمقى (المجانين) لا تجعلوا من الأبن   ابناً بعد بل أخاً للأب، إذا قلنا فقط أن الأبن كائن مع الأب منذ الأزل،   وإنه ليس هو الأبن، فأنهما يصيران بهذا وكأنهما ظهور أو صورة. *
*ولكن إذا قلنا عن الأبن إنه أزلى، فنحن نقرأ أن الأبن   مولود من الأب، فكيف يمكن لمن ولد أن يدرك على إنه أخ لمن قد ولده. وإذا   كان إيماننا هو فى الأب والأبن أفهل هناك إخوة مشتركة بينهما؟ ثم كيف يمكن   أن يقال عن ألكلمة أنه أخ لذاك الذى هو أبو ألكلمة.*
*ليس سر المشكلة هو الجهل، لأنهم هم أنفسهم يعرفون   الحقيقة إنما هو تعليل اليهود، والناس الذين أرادواـ كما قال سليمان ـ ان   يجانبوا الحقيقة. لأن الأب والأبن لم يولدا من مبدأ سابق على وجودهما، حتى   يظن أنهما أخوان. إن الأب هو أصل الأبن، ومصدر ولادته والأب هو الأب، وليس   هو إبناً لأحد والأبن هو إبن وليس أخاً. ولكن إذا كنتم تقولون إنه الأبن   الأزلى المولود من الأب، فحسناً تقولون، فأن جوهر الأب لم يكن ابداً غير   كامل. *
*والأبن لم يولد كما يولد الأنسان من إنسان، أي إنه   يخرج إلى الوجود بعد أن يبدأ أبوه فى الوجود. إن الأبن مولود من الله، ولما   كان هو الأبن الحقيقى لله الأزلى، فأنه موجود منذ الأزل. إن الولادة فى   الزمان هى فى الواقع تختص بالناس، بسبب نقص طبيعتهم لكن الأبن المولود من   الله أزلى سبب الكمال الازلى بطبيعته. فأذا لم يكن هو الابن وانما كان   مخلوقاً وجد من العدم، كما قالوا أولاً وتكلموا عن الأبن كأنه مخلوق، فأنه   يمكنهم ان يجأروا بحماقتهم بأنه كان هناك وقت لم يكن فيه الأبن موجوداً. *
*لكن إذا كان هو الأبن، وهو ما يقوله الأب، وما تصيح به   الكتب المقدسة أيضاً، وإذا كانت حقيقة كونه الأبن ليست شيئاً أخر غير  كونه  مولوداً من الأب، وإذا كان من ولد من الله هو كلمة الأب وحكمته  وإشعاعه،  فماذا ينبغى ان يقال إذا لم يكن غير ما يؤكدونه انه كان هناك زمن  لم يكن  فيه الأبن موجوداً، وكأنهم لصوص، يسلبون، كلمة الله، ويتكلمون ضد  الأبن  قائلين انه كان زمناً ما بدون كلمته الحقيقى وحكمته الحقيقي وان  الزور كان  وقتا ما بدون هذه الحكمة’ وان النبع كان جافاً بدون ماء، وحتى  إذا كانوا  بتظاهرون بأنهم يخشون اللفظ"زمن ما" بسبب الملام الموجه إليهم  ويقولون ان  الأبن كان كائناً قبل الدهور فانهم على الرغم من ذلك. *
*لا يستعفون من الملام حيث إنهم يقرون بأن هناك فترات   من الزمن، يقولون ان الأبن لم يكن موجوداً فيهما، وبذلك ينسبون إلى الله   انه كان بدون كلمته، وهم فى هذا يخطأون خطأ عظيماً .*
*وإذا كانوا من جهة أخرى يصرحون بأسم "الأبن"، لأنهم لا   يشاءون ان يلاموا جهاراً من الجميع، لكنهم ينكرون انه الأبن الحقيقى لذات   الأب، بحجة ان هذه البنوة لا يمكن الا ان تفترض التجزئة والتقسيم يقولون  ان  "الأبن" ليس إلا مجرد اسم، أنه الأبن الحقيقى فكيف لا يضلون كثيراُ، إذ   يتصورون غير الجسدانى على نحو مايتصورون الجسدانى وبسبب ضعف طبيعتهم  الخاصة  مايتعلق بطبيعة الله الخاصة؟ *
*تأملوهم فأنهم إذ لا يفهمون كيف هو الله، وبأى صورة هو   الأب، ينكرون الله ايضاً، لأنهم، أى هؤلاءالمجانين، يتصورون الأبن  مولوداً  من الأب، حسب قياساتهم. فأذا كانوا كذلك. وكانوا يرون انه لا يمكن  ان يكون  لله إبن، فأنه يليق ان نرثى لهم. وأن نناقشهم، وأن نفحصهم لأنهم  على الأقل  يحسبون للعقل حساباً، ويحتكمون اليه.*
*فأذا كان الأبن كما تزعمون قد ظهر من العدم، ولم يكن   موجوداً قبل ان يولد، فلا بد حتماً أن تكون ثمة فرع من المشاركة بسببها سمى   ابناً، وإلهاً، وحكمة. *
*وهكذا تقوم كل الأقانيم الأخرى، وإذ هى مقدسة فهى   ممجدة، وعلى ذلك ينبغى أن تقولوا، فيمن يشارك الأبن لأن كل الأقانيم الأخرى   تشارك فى الروح؟ لكن بالأحرى أن يقال أن الروح هو الذى يأخذ من الأبن؟  كما  قال الأبن نفسه فمن غير المعقول ان يقال ان الأبن يتقدس بالروح. فمن  ثم  إنه يشارك فى الأب: هذا ما يمكن ان يقال.*
*وما يجب ان يصرح به. ولكن ماهى هذه المشاركة، أو من   أين هى ؟ فأذا كان الأب يدرك هذه المشاركة من الخارج فكأن الأبن لا يشارك   فى الأب، ولكن يشارك فى هذا الشىء الأتى من الخارج وحينئذ لا يصبح الأبن   ولا حتى ثانياً للأب ( الثانى بعد الأب) ويصبح ذلك الشىء سابقاً على   الأربن، فلا يقال فى هذه الحاله عن الأبن انه إبن الأب، بل إبن لذلك الشىء،   ويكون قد تسمى بابن الله من حيث مشاركتى لذاك الشىء. وهذا محال وكفر حيث   ان الأب يقول : هذا هو إبنى الحبيب" كما أن الأبن يقول عن الله إنه أبوه   الحقيقى. فواضح إذا ان الذى يصنع فعل المشاركة ليس خارجاً، لكنه من جوهر   (ذات) الأب، فأذا كان شيئاً أخر خارجاً عن جوهر الأبن، فأننا نلتقى بمحال   أخر: ان هذا الشىء يصبح متوسطاً (واسطة) بين الأب، وجوهر الأبن، أو يصبح   أحداً أخر .*
*16ـفقد ظهر إذاً أن هاتين القضيتين مستحيلتان،   ومضادتان للحقيقة، ولابد من القول ان من يجىء من جوهر الأب هو الأبن، وهو   إبن الأب بكل مافى هذه الكلمة من معنى، لأن الكلام عن المشاركة فى الله،   هوهو بعينه القول بالولادة. وما هو معنى التعبير، "إنه يلد" إلاالأبن؟   والحق ان جميع الأقانيم تشارك فى الأبن، بنعمة الروح (القدس) الذى يظهر به.   وهذا يبين بوضوح ان الأبن نفسه لا يشارك فى شخص، وأن من يجىء من الأب   بالمشاركة هو الأبن ونحن لا نعد كمشاركين فى الأب إلا بالمشاركة فى الأبن   مباشرة: وهذا ما كان يقوله بطرس" لكى تصيروا شركاء الطبيعه الألهية" وكذلك   قال الرسول "أما يعلمون إنكم هيكل الله " و"نحن هيكل الله الحى " ونحن نرى   الأب، برؤيتنا الأبن مباشرة ذلك ان معرفة الأب هى بتوجيه الفكر نحو  الأبن،  وإدراكه بالعقل لأن الأبن هو الثمرة الحقيقية لجوهر الأب، فلا يقل  أحداً  منكم ان المشاركة عارضة، أو إنها جزء من جوهر (ذات) الأب فقد قررتم   وأعترفتم بأن الله يتصل بذاته بالمشاركة، والأتصال بالمشاركة هو عينه   الولادة فالأبن المولود ليس عرضاً أو جزءاً من هذا الجوهر السعيد. وليس من   غير الممكن قبوله ان يكون لله إبن، من جوهرة الحقيقى. ونحن حين نتكلم عن   الأبن، المولود، لانعنى عرضاً أو جزءاً من جوهر الله، بل بالأحرى لنا هذا   الإيمان بناء على معرفتنا بطبيعة الأبن وهو إبن شرعى وحقيقى ووحيد لله.   وليس أحد يستطيع ان يبارى فيما قررناه وأبناه من ان المولود من جدوهر الأب   هو الأبن، لكن يجب ان يكون واضحاً لكل أحد أن الأبن هو الحكمة، وهو كلمة   الأب، فيه وبه صنع الأب وخلق كل الأشياء. والأبن هو"بهاؤه"، فيه ينير الأب   كل الأشياء، وينكشف لكل من يريد أن يعلن لهم " انه رسم" الأب وصورته، فيه   يرى ويعرف، ولهذا فأنه والأب واحداً لأن من يراه يرى الأب أيضاً إنه   المسيح، فيه أفتدى (الأب) كل الأشياء، وخلق الخليقة الجديدة . ولنقل أيضاً ،   إذا كان هذا هو شأن الأبن، فلا يليق، بل ولأنه خطر جداً، ان يجعل من  الأبن  مخلوقاً جاء إلى الوجود من العدم. *
*أو ان يقال انه لم يكن موجوداً قبل ان يولد. لأن من   يتكلم على هذا النحو عما يخص جوهر الأب، فأنه يتناول نفسه، بهذه التجاديف   معتقداً فى الأب وفى إبنه المولود منه، أعتقاداً حسب تصوره. *
*17ـ هذا وحدة يكفى لهدم الهرطقة الأريوسيه، أيضاً يمكن   ان نعرف مافيها غريباً عن الإيمان، فأذا كان الله هو المبدع وهو الخالق،   وإذا كان بالأبن قد خلق مخلوقاته، وإذا لم يكن ممكناً أن نرى فى الموجودات   غير مصنوعات خلقت بالأبن، فكيف لا يكون تجديفاً القول بأن الله خالق، وان   كلمتة الخالق وحكمتة لم يكن لهما وجود فى لحظة ما؟ الواقع ان هذا القول  هو  بعينه ذات الأنكار بأن الله خالق، إذا لم يكن كلمته الحقيقى خالقاً   ومولوداً منه هو ذاته، أو إذا كان صدر عن جوهر خارج من جوهر الله أو إذا   كان الذى يفعل الله بواسطته، غريباً عن الله، ومخالفاً لجوهره. وبعد ذلك   يقولون لنا، أو بالحرى أنهم يكتشفون لنا عن كفرهم بقولهم: كان هناك وقت لم   يكن الأبن فيه موجوداً، وقولهم: قبل أن يولد. لأنه إذا لم يكن الكلمة   أزلياً مع الأب، لم يكن الثالوث أزلياً، وإنما كان أولاً وحده، ثم بالأضافة   أصبح ثالوثاً، وبتتابع الأزمنه، على قولهم، نمت وتكونت أسس معرفتنا   باللاهوت. *
*ثم أيضاً إذا لم يكن الأبن هو الأبن الحقيقى لجوهر   الأب، أو إذا كان قد ظهر إلى الوجود من العدم، فالثالوث أيضاً يكون قد تكون   من العدم، ويكون هناك ثمت وقت لم يكن الثالوث فيه موجوداً، وإنما   الوحدانيه وحدها ويكون الثالوث تارة ناقصاً وتارة كاملاً، ناقصاً قبل ان   يوجد الأبن، كاملاً عندما وجد. فمن ثم من ولد بعد مع الخالق، ومن لم يكن   موجوداً فى زمناً ما، يمجده علم اللاهوت مع من هو كائن على الدوام، ويجعله   شريكاً له فى المجد. بل هناك ما هو أخطر، ان يكون الثالوث متخالفاً فى  ذاته  مؤلفاً من طبائع ومن جواهر متباعدة متنافرة، وليس هذا إلا القول بأن   للثالوث لأبتداء.*
*فما هو ذاك المعبود الذى لا يكون شبيهاً حتى بنفسه،   والذى يتكامل بمضى الزمن،وأحياناً لا يكون كما هو الأن وأحياناً يكون كما   هو الأن ؟ إذن فالثالوث يقبل الاضافات . *
*وهكذا إلى مالا نهايه حيث إنه، تكون منذ الأبتداء بفعل   الأضافة، وإذا كان يقبل الزيادة، فلا جدال إنه يقبل النقص أيضاً: إذ من   الواضح ان ما يزيد يمكن أيضاً ان ينقص. *
*18ـ وليس الأمر كذلك، حقاً وكلا بيقين. فالثالوث لم   يولد، لكنه أزلى وهناك لاهوت واحد فى الثالوث، ومجد واحد فى الثالوث   المقدس. ولكنكم تجرأون على تمزيق الثالوث إلى طبائع مختلفة.*
*ولما كان الأب أزلياً، فأنكم تقولون عن الكلمة الكائن   معه أنه كان وقت لم يكن فيه موجوداً. وبينما ان الأبن كائن مع الأب،  تفكرون  أنتم أن تباعدوا بينهما. *
*إن الثالوث خالق وموجد: ألاتخشون إذن أن تجعلوا الأبن   نازلاً إلى الموجودات من العدم ؟ألا تخجلون من أن تجعلوا العبد مساوياً   لشرف الثالوث، وأن تضعوا الملك، رب الصباؤت فى مرتبة الوضعاء؟ كفوا عن خلط   مالا يختلط أو بالحرى مالا وجود له، كما لو كان موجوداً، مع ماله وجود، ان   مثل هذا الكلام لا يجلب للرب المجد والكرامة، بل الخزى والعار: من لا  يكرم  الأبن لا يكرم الأب لأنه إذا كان اللاهوت كاملاً فى الثالوث، وإذا  كانت هذه  هى العبادة الألهية والحقيقية الوحيدة، وإذا كان هذا هو الخير  وهذه هى  الحقيقة فأن ذلك يجب ان يكون كذلك دائماً لأن الخير والحق لا  يجيئان فضلة،  كما ان كمال اللاهوت لا يكون بالأضافة، وإذن لابد أن يكون  ذلك أزلياً، أو  إذ لم يكن أزلياً، فأن الثالوث يجب ان يكون الأن كما هو  الأن. وأنتم لا  تنكرون أن لثالوث كان موجوداً منذ البدء، حتى لايكون الأن  لا وجود له.*
*ليس هناك مسيحى واحد يسيغ مثل هذه الهرطقات: وهذا   ينطبق إلا على الأمم الذين قالوا بتثليث له إبتداء، وجعلوه مساوياً لما هو   مخلوق . لأن مايخلق، عرضة للنقص كما إنه يقبل الزيادة. لكن إيمان  المسيحيين  يعرف الثالوث القدوس الذى لا يتغير وهو ثالوث كامل، ودائماً باق  كما هو،  والإيمان المسيحى لايزيد على الثالوث شيئاً، ولا يرى ان الثالوث  كان شيئاً  أخر غير ماهو الأن: فأى فرض من هذين الأفتراضين هو فى الواقع  كفر . كذلك  الإيمان المسيحى يعرف الثالوث بدون أن يخلط بينه وبين الأشياء  التى لها  أبتداء، ويعبد الثالوث مراعياً وحدة اللاهوت التى لاتقبل  الأنقسام،  والإيمان المسيحى يجافى تجاديف الأريوسيين. إنه يقر ويعرف ان  اكائن فى كل  حين. لأن الأب أزلى،وكلمته أزلى كذلك. ولنتناول هذه ألمسألة  أيضاً .*
*19ـ أن الله هو، بل يدعى أيضاً، ينبوع الحكمة والحياة،   كما قال أرميا "تركونى أنا ينبوع المياه الحية وأيضاً " كرسى مجد مرتفع  هو  مقدسنا، أيها الرب رجاء إسرائيل . كل الذين يتركونك يخزون، الحائدون  عنى  فى التراب يكتبون،لأنهم تركوا الرب ينبوع المياه الحية " وجاء فى  (سفر)  باروخ "إنك قد تركت ينبوع الحكمة " فأذا كان ذلك كذلك، فقد صار من  المنطقى  أنه لا الحياة ولا الحكمة غريبتان عن جوهر الينبوع،لكنهما يتعلقان  به على  وجه الدقة، وإنهما لم يكونا أبداً بلا وجود، وإنما كانا موجودين  فى كل حين.  وهما الأبن الذى يقول "أنا هو الحياة " و"أنا الحكمة أسكن  الذكاء  (المشورة)" فكيف إذاً لم ينطق كفراً من يقول أنه كان ثمة وقت لم  يكن الأبن  فيه موجوداً ؟ وهذا هو فى الواقع ذات القول: أن الينبوع كان فى  وقت ما جاف،  كان بلا حياة وبلا حكمة، وينبوع من هذا ألنوع ليس ينبوعاً، إذ  الينبوع لا  يكون كذلك مالم ينبع منه شيئ . ومن المحال ان يكون الأمر على  غير ذلك يقول  الله عن الذين يصنعون إرادته" إنهم يصيرون كنبع مياه لا  تنقطع مياهه" كما  فى القول إلى إشعياء النبى "وتشبع الرغبة فى نفسك وتنشط  عظامك، فتصيركجنة  حية وكنبع مياهه. أن هؤلاء المجدفين يجرأون على القول أن  الله وهو الذى  يدعى، بل هو بالفعل ينبوع الحكمة، كان زمناً ماعقيماً  ومحروماً من حكمته  الخاصة. لكن ما يقولوه كذب، والحقيقة تشهد بأن الله هو  الينبوع الأزلى  لحكمته الحقيقية. فأذا كان الينبوع أزلياً وجب ان تكون  الحكمة كذلك أزلية.  لأنه بها كان كل شىء كما يغنى داود " لقد صنعتها  جميعاً بحكمتك" وقال  سليمان " الرب بالحكمة أسس الأرض، وأقام  السمواتبالفهم" هذه الحكمة هى  الكلمة،وبه ـ كما قال يوحناـ كان كل شىء  وبغيره لم يكن شىء مما كان وهو  المسيح " هناك إله واحد، الأب الذى  منه(تجىء) جميع الأشياء، ونحن له، ورب  واحد يسوع المسيح، الذى به جميع  الأشياء، ونحن به فأذا كانت به جميع  الأشياء فليس هو معدوداً بين جميع  الأشياء لأن من يجرؤ على القول بأن من  كانت به جميع الأشياءهو من بين تلك  الأشياء، لابد وأن يتصور على هذا النحو  أيضاً، الله الذى منه جميع  الأشياء، لكن إذا كان كل انسان يرى هذا امراً  غير معقول إذأن الله متميز  عن جميع الأشياء، فكذلك الأبن الوحيد القائم فى  جوهر الأب، لا بد أن يكون  متميزاً عن الأشياء . فأذا لم يكن من بين جميع  الأشياء، فليس صحيحاً ان  يقال: انه كان ثمت وقت لم يكن الابن فيه موجوداً  وانه لم يكن موجوداً قبل  ان يولد: لأن مثل هذه الأقوال تصدق على المخلوقات،  لكن الأبن يصدق عليه،  على الأب وهو ابن جوهره، وهو الكلمة وهو الحكمة، هذا  ما يختص بالأبن  بأعتبار العلاقة القائمة بينه وبين الأب، وهو ما يظهر الأب  على الحقيقة،  حيث انه لا يمكن القول بأن الله كان وقتاً ما بغير كلمته، أو  ان الأبن لم  يكن وقتاً ما موجوداً.لأنه كيف يكون هو الأبن إذا لم يكن من  الأب؟ وكيف  يكون هو الكلمة وهو الحكمة إذا لم يكن معه كل حين منذ الازل  وإلى الأبد ؟ *
*20ـ ومتى كان الله موجوداً من دون ان يكون معه الأبن الحقيقى . *
*او كيف يمكن ان يعتبر الأبن الحقيقى غريباً ومن جوهر   مخالف؟ لأن كل ما يماثل الأشياء المخلوقة ليست بينه وبين خالقه ايةمشابهة،   لكنه قد خلق بفعل خارج عن ذاته بفعل الكلمة وبفضله وارادته، وعلى ذلك يمكن   ان يتوقف عن الوجود فى اية لحظة إذا شاء خالقه ذلك: هذه هى طبيعة  المخلوقات  . أما ما يختص بذات الأب، وهو كما بينا انه الأبن كيف لا يحسب  تهوراً  وتجديفاً ان يقال انه صار الى الوجود من العدم وانه لم يكن موجوداً  قبل ان  يولد، لكنه من حيث انه قد وجد فيمكن الا يبقى فى ايه لحظة ؟ فيجب  الا يكون  هناك من يرى نقصاً فى كمال جوهر الابن عن جوهر الاب. والواقع ان  كل احد  يمكن ان يرى جلياً خطأ هذه الهرطقة إذاً فطن الابن"صورة الأب،  ورسمه" وأنه"  الحق" : فالنور كائن اذا كان هو صورته وبهاؤة والجوهر قائم  إذا كان هو  رسمه بالكامل والاب كائن أذا كان الأبن هو الحق، حتى ان من  يتأملون معنى  "الصورة وصورة اللاهوت، يتحقق فى اية هوة سقط (الهراطقة)  لأنه أذا لم يكن  الآبن موجوداً قبل لن يولد فالحق لم يكن قائماً فى الله  كل حين لكن هذا  محال، فأن الأب كائن والحق كان دائماً كائناً فيه. والأبن  هو الذى يقول انا  هو الحق " وحيث ان الجوهر كائن فيلزم ان يكون رسمه  وصورته كائناً فى كل  حين: ان" الصورة" لم تتكون خارجاً عن الله، لكن الله  ذاته هو الذى ولدها،  وإذ يرى نفسه فيها، وجد لذته فيها كما يقول الأبن  تفسه " كنت لذته" . فمتى  لم يرى الأب نفسه فى صورته؟ او متى لم يجد لذته  فيها، حتى يجرؤ قوم على  القول ان الصورةجاءت من العدم، وان الأب لم يجد  لذة فى ذاته قبل ان توجد  الصورة؟ وكيف يرى الصانع والخالق ذاته فى جوهر  مخلوق ومصنوع؟ لأنه يلزم ان  تكون الصورة قائمة مع أبيه.*
*21ـ واذن..فلنتأمل أيضاً من له علاقة بالاب حتى نتحقق   ايضاً إذا كانت الصورة هى صورته. الاب أزلى، خالد، قوى، نور، ملك، قادر  على  كل شىء، الله، الرب، خالق، مبدع. ينبغى ان يوجد كل هذا أيضاً فى  الصورة  حتى إنه بحق " ان من رأى الأبن يرى الاب ايضاً" . فأذا لم يكن ،  وإذغ كان ـ  على مايريد الأريوسيين ـ الأبن مخلوقاً وليس أزلياً، فليس هو  اذن الصورة  الحقيقية للأب. والأن إذ قد تجردوا من كل حياء فانهم لا يضيفون  الا أن  حقيقة كون ان الأبن سمى صورة لاتعد بعد برهاناً على المماثلة فى   الجوهر،لكنها اسم اعطى للأبن لكن حتى فى هذه الحال، يا عدو المسيح، ليس   هناك صورة ولا رسم. فكيف يكتب من جاء من العدم هو نظير الخالق الذى يخلق من   العدم إلى الوجود؟ أو كيف يمكن أن يكون العدم مساوياً لمن هو كائن؟ أنه   ينقصه أنه لم يكن موجوداً دائماً، وأنه ينتسب إلى الأشياء التى كان لها   أبتداء. والأريوسيون الذين يريدون للابن أن يكون هكذا يخترعون لهذا أسباباً   ويقولون إذا كان الابن أبناً مولوداً من الأب، وهو صورته، وإذا كان  شبيهاً  بالاب فى كل شئ، لالابن نفسه الذى ولد ينبغى هو أيضاً أن يكون أباً  لابن  ثم هذا الأخير أيضاً ينبغى أيضاً أن يلد، وهكذا إلى ما لا نهاية:  وهذا يبين  أن من يولد يشابه الوالد الذى ولده. حقاً أنكم "مبتدعون تجاديف"(1)   وأعداء لله، الذين لكى لا يعترفوا أن الابن صورة الاب، يتصورون الاب على   نحو ما يتصورون الكائنات الجسدية والترابية، ويفترون عليه فينسبون إليه   الشقوق، والفيوض، والورودات، فإذا كان الابن مثله مثل إنسان، أى يمكن أن   يأتى كما يأتى الانسان عن كائن مخلوق حتى يصير الابن أيضاً أباً لابن آخر،   وهكذا دواليك فتزداد سلسلة التتابع، حسب زعم الآريوسيين إلى جمهور من   الألهة. لكن إذا لم يكن الله نظير الانسان، ولا هو إنساناً، فيجب أن لا   نتصور الله على نحو ما نتصور الناس، لأن البهائم والناس تتكاثر بالتتابع   بعضها من البعض الآخر، وبالتالى من مبدأ خالق، فمن ولد، وولد من أب مولود،   يصبح هو أيضاً أباً لأخر، ويملك فى نفسه هذه القوة التى ولد هو بها. وعلى   ذلك، أنهم لا يعرفون أباً بمعنى الكلمة، ولا أبناً بمعنى الكلمة، وصفة  الأب  وصفة الابن ليست مستقرة عندهم. فمن هو ابن، هو نفسه يصبح اباً، ومن  هو ابن  لهذا الاب يصبح اباً للمولود منه. وليس الأمر كذلك بالنسبة للاهوت.  ليس  الله نظير الأنسان لأن الاب لم يأت من أب، وإذن فلا يلد أباً فيما  بعد –  والابن لم يأت من فيض عن الاب، ولم يولد من أب مولود، وعلى ذلك فلم  يولد  ولن يلد بقصد الايلاد. فمن ثمّ، فإنه بالنسبة للاهوت وحده الاب هو أب   بالمعنى الحقيقى والثابت بالنسبة لهما وحدهما أن الاب هو دائماً اب،  والابن  دائماً ابن.*
*22- على ذلك، فإن من يبحث لم لا يكون الابن علة لابن،   يبحث لم يكن للآب أب، لكن هاتين الفكرتين مستحيلتان، ومفعمتان كل كفر.   والواقع أيضاً أن الاب هو دائماً أب ولن يكون أبداً أبناً، وبالمثل الابن   هو دائماً ابن ولن يكون أبداً أباً، وهكذا يتضح بأكثر جلاء أن الابن رسم   الاب وصورته. دائم طالما هو كائن، ولا يتغير لكنه ثابت على الدوام. كما أن   أباه ثابت، فإنه إذاً تحول الاب، تتحول صورته كذلك: فما يحدث للاب، يحدث   بالمثل لصورته وبهائه، لكن إذا كان الاب لا يتغير ويبقى كما هو، فبالضرورة   أن الصورة أيضاً تبقى كما هى، ولا يدركها تغير. أن الابن هو من الاب، فلن   يكون هناك غير الابن من هو من جوهر الاب. وعلى ذلك فليس هناك مبرر عند   هؤلاء الأغبياء (الآريوسيين) لاختلاق تلك الحجة،حتى ينزعوا عن الاب صورته   ليسووا بين الابن وبين المخلوقات. أنهم جعلوا الابن فى عداد هذه الأشياء   وتصوروه على نحو ما يتصورون الأشياء التى هو خلقها، فهم على قول يوسيفوس قد   أقصوا أنفسهم عن الحق. لقد ألفوا عبارات صغيرة مليئ\ة بالخبث، نشروها فى   المبدأ عندما أنشأوا هذه الهرطقة – ولا زال قوم منهم حتى اليوم يصنعون  هذا، *
*    يتصلون بالأطفال فى السوق ويوجهون إليهم أسئله،   ليست موافقه للكتب المقدسة، وكأنها قىء خارج من "فضلة قلبهم" : هل يخلق من   هو كائن ممن لم يكن أو ممن كان لم يزل موجوداً؟ ومن يستطيع ان يخلق أمن  كان  ولايزال موجوداً أو من لم يكن موجوداً؟ ثم إن المولود واحد او إنهما  إثنين  فى واحد، والابن له حرية إرادته، وهو لا يتغير بفعل إرادته الخاصة  حيث ان  له طبيعة متغيرة. لأنه ليس كما لو حجراً، يبقى فى ذاته غير متحرك،  بل إنهم  قد تغلغلوا فى أوساط النساء، يكلموهم بلغة نسائية شريرة: هل ولدت  ولداً من  قبل ان تولدى؟ وكما إنك لم تلدى من قبل ان تولدى كذلك إبن الله  لم يكن  موجوداً قبل ان يولد. هذه هى أقوال هؤلاء البهلونات، وألاعيب هؤلاء   الأردياء الذين يسوون بين الله والناس. ولكننا نعلن إننا مسيحيون اما هم   فأبدلوا صورة الله يشبه صورة الناس الذين يفنون*
*23ـ كان يليق بنا ان لا نرد بشىء على مثل هذه الأقوال   الغبية شديدة الغباء، والخالية تماماً من كل صواب، ولكن لئلا يظن ان فى   هرطقتهم شيئاً من الحقيقة، يجب، تمشياً على الأقل مع مافعلناه ونفعله ان   نفحصهم فى هذه النقطة أيضاً لاسيما بسبب النساء اللائى يخدعونهم بسهولة.   وحيث إنهم يتكلمون على هذا النحو أن يسألوه بناء. هل يمكنك ان نبنى بدون   مواد بناء؟ إذا كان ذلك لا يمكن فلله أيضاً ماكان يمكنه ان يخلق جميع   الأشياء بدون ان تكون المادة تحت أمره. كذلك ينبغى ان يسألوا كل إنسان. هل   يمكن ان توجد من غير مكان؟ إن كان ذلك لا يمكنك فلله أيضاً كائن فى مكان.   حتى على الأقل يخجلهم الذين يسمعونهم يتكلمون على هذا النحو. أو لماذا إذا   قيل لهم ان لله أبناء يحولون أنظارهم إلى بعضهم بعضاً وينكرون الأبن،  بينما  لو قيل لهم انه يخلق ويعمل ألا يثيرون إعتراضاً خاصاً بالأعمال  الأنسانية؟  كان ينبغى ان يتصوروا الناس فى الخليقة أيضاً، وان يتصوروا  المادة تحت أمر  الله حتى ينكروا ان الله هو الخالق ومن ثم يتمرغون فى  أوحال المانوية. *
*لكن إذا كانت فكرتنا عن الله تتجاوز فكرتنا عن الأشياء   البشرية، فأنه يكفى ان نفهم ونعتقد ونعلم ان الكلمة ليس مثلنا لكنه مثل   الله وأنه يخلق ليس كما يخلق الناس، لكنه يخلق كما يخلق الله. فمن الواضح   إنه لا يلد كما يلد الناس لكنه يلد كما يلد الله لأن الله لا يحاكى   الأنسان، بل بالحرى ان الناس، بسبب أن الله هو الأب الذى هو وحده الأب   الحقيقى للأبن الحقيقى يسمون هم أيضاً أباء لأولادهم وألواقع ان منه تسمى   كل عشيرة فى السموات وعلى الأرض فأذا لم نمتحن أقوالهم توهموا إنهم قالوا   شيئاً ذا معنى. *
*لكننا عندما نفحصها منطقياً، يتبين لنا إنهم بما ينطقون يثيرون الضحك والسخرية.*
*24ـ لأن السؤال الأول الذي يضعونه، سؤال غبى ومبهم:   فهم لا يبنون على أى أساس وضعوه حتى يتمكن من يسألونه من ان يجيب عليهم   لكنهم يقولون بكل بساطة. من هو كائن، من ليس بكائن. فمن هو الكائن، ومن هو   غير الكائن؟ هلموا فأجيبوا أيها الأريوسيون. أو بالحرى من هو هذا الكائن؟   وبماذا يسمى الكائن أو غير ألكائن؟ لأنه يمكن أيضاً أن من هو كائن يصنع من   ليس بكائن ويصنع ماهو كائن ومن كان لم يزل كائناً: البناء والصائغ  وألخزاف  يصنعون، كا منهم حسب مهنتهمادة كانت بالفعل موجودة قبلهم، فيصنعون  بها  الأشياء التى يريدون صنعها. كذلك الله نفسه، إله جميع الكائنات أخذ  تراباً  من الأرض كان موجوداً، وقد خلقه، وخلق منه الأنسان، الأرض نفسها لم  تكن  موجودة أولاً، ولكن الله خلقها بعد ذلك بواسطة كلمته الحقيقى. فأذا  كانوا  يصيغون سؤالهم هطذا فمن ألواضح ان ألخليقو لم تكن موجودة قبل أن  تخلق،  بينما أن ألبشر يستخدمون مادة موجودة، فبرهنتهم تبدو واهية ذلك لأن  ما يحصل  هو أحياناً ماهو كائن، وأحياناً ماليس بكائن كما قلنا. أما إذا  كانوا  يتكلمون عن الله وعن كلمته، فيجب أن يضيفوا ألى سؤالهم ماينقصه،  ويضعون على  هذا ألوضع: هل كان الله وهو كائن، وقتاً ما بدون كلمة، ومن هو  نور، هل كان  بدون نور، وبالأحرى هل كان دائماً الأب للكلمة؟ وأيضاً هذا  ألسؤال الأب  الذى هو كائن، هل خلق ألكلمة الذى لم يكن موجوداً أو بالحرى  هل ألكلمة وهو  الأبن الحقيقى لجوهر الأب، كائن مع الأب كل حين؟.*
*فمن يحتمل قولهم ان الله كان وقتاً ما بغير كلمة؟..   فليس ثمة إنسان يقبل ان يصغى إليهم وهم ينافقون قائلين ان الله لم يكن   دائماً أباً لكنه أصبح أباً فيما بعد، حتى يخترعوا ألقول أيضاً إنه كان   هناك وقت لم يكن ألكلمة فيه موجوداً لكن زيادة على كل حججهم التى سبق   فعارضناها يقول يوحنا "فى ألبدء كان الكلمة" وبولس يقول "الذى وهو بهاء   محدهوالذى هو كائن على، الكل، إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد أمين" *
*25ـ كان يحسن بهم ان يصمتوا. لكن حيث إنهم لا يصمتون،   فلكى نجيب على سؤالهم الواقع ان نمض الأن فى جرأة ندرس ألسؤال أريد ان   أضعه. أنهم رأوا المحالات المترتبة على أقوالهم فافهموا بأنهم عدلوا عن   مقاومتهم للحقيقة. وألأن بعد الأبتهال إلى الله أولاً، فلنقترب منهم بهذه   العبارات : *
*سؤال *
*       الله الذى هو كائن ألم يكن موجوداً من قبل وهل   جاء إلى الوجود أو هل كان موجوداً قبل أن يصدر إلى الوجود؟ هل صنع نفسه،  أو  لم يوجدة شخص؟ وهل وجد من دون شخص سابق عليه؟ وهل ظهر مباغته؟ هذا  ألسؤال  غير معقول. نعم غير معقول وليس سؤالاً تجديفياً فقط لأنه سؤال شبيه  بسؤالهم  .. إنهم مشحونون كفراً كاملاً .. فأذا كان من التجديف وألكفران  يوضع مثل  هذا ألسؤال فيما يختص بالله فأنه كذلك. من التجديف ان يوضع مثل  هذا ألسؤال  فيما يختص بكلمته. ومع ذلك ينبغى ان يقال، للرد على سؤالهم  المملؤ جهلاً  وحماقة على هذا ألنحو: إن الله كائن، وموجود وجوداً أزلياً،  وكما أن الأب  كائن دائماً فبهاؤه كذلك كائن وأزلى كذلك، وهو كلمتة. وأيضاً  أن الله الذى  هو كائن عنده ألكلمة الذى هو كائن أيضاً، وألكلمة لم يصبح  شيئاً لم يكن هو  عليه أولاً، ولا كان الأب بدون الكلمةلحظة ما. . . *
*فسؤالهم ليس قائماً وليس ذلك بلا علة: لأنهم إذ ينكرون   العقل ليس لهم هم عقل ولا فى سؤالهم عقل. كما ان لو ان واحداً وهو يرى   الشمس يستعلم عن بهائها ويسأل: هل ماهو كائن أنتج مالم يكن كائناً، أو لعله   أنتج فيما كان كائناً بالفعل؟. . . إن من يسأل سؤالاً كهذا يعد كأنه ليس   له فكر ذكى، بل قد ضرب فى الغباء، لأن من صدر مباشرة عن مصدر النور يتصور   النور خارجاً ويسأل عنه "متى" أين" عندما" إذا حصل ذلك" بالمثل من يتصور   الأبن والأب على هذا ألنحو، ويصبح فيما يتصل بالأبن والأب أمثال هذه   الأسئلة التى تدعوا إلى الأحتقار، لأن الكلمة المولود من الأب، قد أدخل على   الأب من الخارج وليس هو إبناً لها بالطبيعة.. وكأنهم يتكلمون عن مخلوق،   إنه لم يكن موجوداً من قبل أن يولد. مع ذلك فليفهموا ان هناك جواباً على   سؤالهم . *
*" إن الأب الكائن قد ولد الأبن الذى كان ولم يزل   موجوداً لأن الكلمة صار جسداً، والله قد خلق من هذا الذى كان إبنه، إبتن   الأنسان فى أواخر الدهور، على شرط ألا يقولون مع بولس الساموساطى إنه لم   يكن موجوداً قبل أن يصير إنساناً "  *
*                            (هذا يكفى من جانبنا إجابه على سؤالهم الأول)*





*
* *(1) تث 4:6*

*(2) لو 19:18*

*(1) مز 45و 9.*

*(1) متى 28:12.*

*(2) 1كو24:1.*

*(1) أمثال 22:8 – 29، أنظر أيضاً يشوع بن سيراخ ص 4:1-9.*

*(1) أعمال 31:2، 36:2.*

*(2) كولوسى 15:1.*

*(1) عبرانيين 2:3.*

*(2) لوقا 52:2.*

*(1) متى 39:26 – 42.*

*(1) عبرانيين 7:5 – 9.*

*(1) فيلبى 6:2 – 11.*

*(1) العبرانيين 4:1.*

*(1) مر32:13.*

*(1) يو 34:11.*

*(1) يو 31:13.*

*(2) يو 28:14.*

*(1) متى 46:7.*

*(1) يوحنا 33:10.*

*(2) يوحنا 30:10.*

*(1) أرميا 12:2.*

*(1) هوشع 13:7.*

*(2) هوشع 15:7،16.*

*(1) تيموثيئوس 1:4.*

*(2) متى 15:5.*

*(1) رومية 5:9.*

*(2) أمثال 18:9.*

*(3) لوقا 8:16.*

*(4) رومية 17:11.*

*(1) أمثال 9:11.*

*(2) متى 15:5.*

*(3) متى 17:3.*

*(1) مزمور 1:2.*

*(2) يوحنا 1:1.*

*(3) رؤيا 8:1، 4، 8:4.*

*(4) رومية 5:9.*

*(5) رومية 20:1.*

*(6) كولوسى 17:1.*

*(7) متى 27:11.*

*(8) يوحنا 8:14.*

*(9) يوحنا 9:14.*

*(1) رومية 25:1.*

*(2) عبرانيين 3:1.*

*(1) يوحنا 28:14.*

*(2) امثال 24:8، 25.*

*(3) يوحنا 28:8.*

*(4) أرميا 5:1.*

*(5) مزمور 1:90-2.*

*(6) دانيال 42:13.*

*(1) رومية 30:1.*


----------

